# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Novembro 2014



## Mr. Neves (1 Nov 2014 às 00:25)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Nov 2014 às 00:25)

Fim da chuva, 15.4ºC. Será que a madrugada vai trazer surpresas?


----------



## joselamego (1 Nov 2014 às 01:26)

Muita chuva por Lamego,  moderada a forte
temperatura atual de 13,3ºC


----------



## Albifriorento (1 Nov 2014 às 10:57)

Céu muito nublado, por nuvens de média/alta altitude, temperatura bastante mais baixa do que nos últimos dias, na ordem dos 15/16ºC. Vento fraco, até ao momento sem qualquer precipitação.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Nov 2014 às 11:00)

Bons dias.

Novo mês...calmaria total ,nublado e sem vento,com 17.7ºC.


----------



## Dan (1 Nov 2014 às 11:15)

Bom dia.

Algumas nuvens e 14,9ºC. Manhã com uns chuviscos e 10,4ºC de mínima.


----------



## Serrano (1 Nov 2014 às 12:17)

17.3°C no Sarzedo, com o sol a brilhar entre nuvens.


----------



## jotackosta (1 Nov 2014 às 13:44)

Bom dia!

O sol vai brilhando por aqui mas com muitas nuvens. A temperatura vai nos *19,1ºC*.

Só uma observação, o mapa aqui do "Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro" está mal  colocaram o do "Sul".


----------



## Sanxito (1 Nov 2014 às 17:18)

Boa tarde pessoal.
Aqui por Silvares obtivemos uma mínima de 11.5°c e uma máxima de 17.5°c
Neste momento seguimos com 16.0°c e com o céu limpo aqui por cima.


----------



## panda (1 Nov 2014 às 17:20)

Boas 
Amanheceu com muitas nuvens e ainda chuviscou 
De tarde já com menos nuvens altas
*Temperatura actual 19.2ºC e 71%Hr*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Nov 2014 às 17:22)

Boas,mais um dia calmo ...quanto ao ambiente na rua,muito bom para se andar na rua...e foi que eu fiz ,esta passagem já lá vai sem chuva,já lá vêm outra a caminho ,pouco nublado e sem vento ,com 19.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.9ºC / 21.9ºC.


----------



## joselamego (1 Nov 2014 às 18:14)

Dia com muitas nuvens, abertas de sol e algum nevoeiro matinal
temperatura máxima de 18ºC
Mínima de 8,2ºC
Atual de 14,3ºC
78% de HR


----------



## Sanxito (1 Nov 2014 às 20:18)

Por cá segue tudo calmo com 14.1°c


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Nov 2014 às 21:33)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu muito nublado, diminuindo a nebulosidade ao longo do dia, de manha a estrada estava molhada mas não acumulou nada. 
actualmente está tudo calmo, sem vento e sigo com 14.8ºC 

extremos: 

14.2ºC mínima
19.0ºC máxima


----------



## bigfire (1 Nov 2014 às 21:43)

Boas, acabei de chegar a minha cidade, e já se nota bastante a mudança de temperatura, céu pouco nublado, e 13.8ºc.


----------



## joselamego (1 Nov 2014 às 22:07)

Temperatura atual de 12,1ºC
83 % de HR


----------



## jotackosta (1 Nov 2014 às 22:13)

Por aqui ainda está "quentinho", *15,6ºC*.


----------



## panda (1 Nov 2014 às 23:48)

Céu limpo e sem vento
*Temperatura actual 13.3ºC e 93%Hr

Dados de hoje 12.9ºC / 22.3ºC*


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Nov 2014 às 23:52)

Por aqui está fresco, 12.5ºC com céu limpo e vento nulo.


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Nov 2014 às 01:51)

11.2ºC, hoje já vai ser uma mínima típica de outono.


----------



## Dan (2 Nov 2014 às 10:25)

Bom dia.

Céu nublado e 12,0ºC. Mínima de 8,8ºC.


----------



## panda (2 Nov 2014 às 11:00)

Bom dia
Céu nublado e vento fraco
*Temperatura 15.2ºC e 95%Hr*


----------



## panda (2 Nov 2014 às 13:28)

Sol e algumas nuvens. Vento fraco de NW
*Temperatura 20.7ºC e 45%Hr*


----------



## jotackosta (2 Nov 2014 às 14:19)

Boa tarde!
Manhã de sol por aqui. Neste momento céu muito nublado e escuro a Noroeste.

Temperatura: *16,7ºC*


----------



## Miguel96 (2 Nov 2014 às 14:22)

Mini células com eco vermelho no radar surgindo em Espanha, será que poderão surgir células em território português?


----------



## Serrano (2 Nov 2014 às 15:34)

Brilha o sol no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 15.9ºC.


----------



## jotackosta (2 Nov 2014 às 15:48)

Algum vento por aqui e temperatura a descer, céu menos nublado agora.

*15,8ºC*


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Nov 2014 às 16:31)

Boa tarde, dia algo nublado com uma mínima de 9.1ºC.

Por agora estão 16.9ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Nov 2014 às 16:59)

Boas...já rola bom fresco...até que enfim ...bons ventos...até que enfim ...a chuva é que não há maneiras ,com 16.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 12.3ºC / 19.4ºC .


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Nov 2014 às 17:33)

Penhas Douradas talvez chegue a temperaturas negativas! 

E com estas vem a neve que já preveem neve! A primeira desta época!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Nov 2014 às 17:45)

Bom fresco...saudades ,com 15.4ºC e boa brisa...saudades .


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Nov 2014 às 18:08)

Céu geralmente limpo, 14.7ºC.


----------



## panda (2 Nov 2014 às 19:53)

Tarde com muito sol por aqui, ainda fez subir a temperatura até aos *22.4ºC*

*Temperatura actual 12.4ºC e 76%Hr*


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Nov 2014 às 21:24)

Aumento da nebulosidade, 13.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Nov 2014 às 21:27)

Bom fresco ...boa brisa ,com 13.9ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Nov 2014 às 21:46)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu limpo tornando-se muito nublado a partir do meio da tarde. não houve vento. 
actualmente continua muito nublado, sem vento e com 12.8ºC 

extremos: 

10.6ºC mínima
18.4ºC máxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Nov 2014 às 23:04)

Céu estrelado ...bom fresco ,com 12.4ºC.


----------



## joselamego (2 Nov 2014 às 23:08)

Ceu com algumas nuvens
temperatura atual de 10ºC
Dados:
Máxima de 16ºC
Mínima de 9ºC
86% de HR


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Nov 2014 às 00:47)

Céu muito nublado, já chuviscou e estão 13.9ºC.


----------



## jotackosta (3 Nov 2014 às 00:54)

Por aqui chuvinha ainda não chegou, céu muito nublado, *13,2ºC*.


----------



## Albifriorento (3 Nov 2014 às 11:02)

Bons dias, o dia nasceu nublado, parece que já cairam alguns aguaceiros de manhã (não vi) pois o piso estava molhado, por agora, vento fraco (e fresco), por vezes mais forte, céu encoberto com algumas, poucas, abertas, sem precipitação.


----------



## panda (3 Nov 2014 às 11:47)

Bons dias
Céu nublado e vento fraco 
*Temperatura 14.3ºC e 79%Hr*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Nov 2014 às 12:22)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...já rola bom fresco...até que enfim ...bons ventos...até que enfim ...a chuva é que não há maneiras ,com 16.4ºC.
> 
> Dados de hoje 12.1ºC / 19.4ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Nov 2014 às 12:25)

Bom dia.

O ambiente já bem arejado...muitas nuvens e a ficar muito nublado,só falta a chuva ,com 16.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Nov 2014 às 14:04)

Boas...com tantos dias a anunciar a chuva ,parece que já pinga...grande trabalheira para cá chegar .


----------



## Dematos (3 Nov 2014 às 14:14)

E comecou a cair acerca de 15 minutos, bem certinha, vento fraco! ;-)

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Nov 2014 às 15:58)

Boas...já posso dizer que choveu ,custou...agora abrandou com o céu muito nublado e vento moderado...de vai nos 3.0mm.


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Nov 2014 às 16:09)

Boa tarde. Desde o fim da manhã até agora que a chuva tem sido constante, geralmente moderada e com alguns períodos de  chuva forte. O vento já soprou moderado a forte mas de momento sopra fraco.
Mínima de 12.6ºC e temperatura atual de 13.4ºC.


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (3 Nov 2014 às 16:55)

Por aqui chove forte a certa de 10 minutos e vento fraco
12,3ºc


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Nov 2014 às 17:06)

Vento moderado a forte e chuva fraca a moderada.
14ºC (não era suposto a temperatura descer)?


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Nov 2014 às 17:18)

Rajadas de vento forte e chuva moderada a forte.
14.1ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Nov 2014 às 17:26)

Rajadas de vento forte, chuva forte, 14.2ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Nov 2014 às 17:39)

Chuva muito forte, 14.2ºC, rajadas de vento forte.


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Nov 2014 às 18:03)

Tudo mais calmo agora, vento moderado, chuva fraca a moderada.


----------



## StormRic (3 Nov 2014 às 18:13)

Vento médio no Mogadouro em 56 Km/h; em Pampilhosa da Serra, Fajão 52 Km/h às 16h mas já diminuiu às 17h.


----------



## panda (3 Nov 2014 às 18:26)

Boas 
Por aqui começou a chover por volta das 13h
O vento tem sido moderado de NW
acumulada 14.5mm
Temperatura actual 12ºC e 98%Hr


----------



## meko60 (3 Nov 2014 às 19:08)

Boas!
Há pouca mais de 30' o meu filho telefonou da Covilhã a relatar que por lá ia 1 "dilúvio" e que as ruas da cidade estavam perigosas para o tráfego,muito escorregadias.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Nov 2014 às 19:12)

Boas ,depois de alguma chuva fraca,agora voltou com mais força...até agora 5.0mm,vento moderado de SW,com 13.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 11.5ºC / 15.9ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Nov 2014 às 19:32)

Sem chuva, rajadas de vento por vezes fortes, 14.9ºC. Quando chega o pós frontal?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Nov 2014 às 19:34)

Chove torrencialmente ...vento forte ,com 8.0mm.


----------



## Dematos (3 Nov 2014 às 19:55)

chuva quase torrencial agora, que dura acerca de 15 minuts!! :O

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigfire (3 Nov 2014 às 19:58)

Hoje a chuva ainda não parou, de manhã começou com alguns aguaceiros fracos, que se intensificaram durante o dia, o vento também aumento, neste momentos temos rajadas moderadas. A temperatura é de 12.4ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Nov 2014 às 20:05)

Rajadas de vento moderado, 14.6ºC, chuvisca.


----------



## JCARL (3 Nov 2014 às 20:20)

Regadios de Ródão - Estação Meteorológica Experimental instalada no Salgueiral (Vila Velha de Ródão):
Precipitação desde 07/09/2014: 172,5 mm
Precipitação hoje desde as 13:00 (Lisboa): 18,8 mm
Precipitação nos últimos 60 min: 12,9 mm
Intensidade máxima: 13,7 mm


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Nov 2014 às 20:45)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu encoberto, com chuva por vezes forte que começou por volta das 13h. o vento sopra moderado com rajadas fortes. 
actualmente chove vento moderado e sigo com 13.1ºC

extremos:
12.2ºC mínima
16.1ºC máxima


----------



## jotackosta (3 Nov 2014 às 21:33)

Que grande chuvada hoje na cidade de Viseu entre as 17h e as 18h. De momento e uns quilómetros mais a Este vai chovendo com a temperatura nos *11,9ºC*.


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Nov 2014 às 22:08)

Depois da passagem da última frente tem estado tudo pacífico, o vento sopra fraco e tem apenas chuviscado. Estão 12.3ºC. Aguardo pela chegada de aguaceiros mais fortes.


----------



## pedro_cvl (3 Nov 2014 às 22:09)

Voltou a chuva
Dados atuais 
T-12,9ºC
HR-86%
20,7 mm acumulada
Max 15,1ºC Min 8,1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Nov 2014 às 22:14)

Boas,boa rega das 19/20h...alguns momentos foi de rua cheia ,foram 16.0mm numa hora...vai nos 23.0mm,céu ainda muito nublado e alguns pingos,com 13.6ºC.


----------



## Dematos (4 Nov 2014 às 01:16)

Grande chuvada entre as 19:30 e as 20:30 +/-!! Agora calmo, algumas nuvens com uma leve brisa!

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Nov 2014 às 01:20)

Aguaceiros, 10.7ºC, vento fraco.


----------



## joselamego (4 Nov 2014 às 01:55)

Muita chuvinha
temperatura máxima de 13ºC
Atual de 7,1C
85% de HR
Pressão atmosférica a 1004 hpa


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Nov 2014 às 03:47)

Aguaceiros moderados, 9.9ºC.


----------



## StormRic (4 Nov 2014 às 03:58)

Máximos dos acumulados para as estações do IPMA a norte do paralelo do vale do Tejo:






As cores correspondem aos acumulados terem atingido os mínimos dos critérios dos avisos correspondentes.


----------



## rubenpires93 (4 Nov 2014 às 04:11)

StormRic disse:


> Máximos dos acumulados para as estações do IPMA a norte do paralelo do vale do Tejo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Onde foste buscar esta tabela?


----------



## FSantos (4 Nov 2014 às 07:03)

Já neva na Serra da Estrela!
http://www.meteocovilha.com/cam_2.jpg


----------



## ACalado (4 Nov 2014 às 07:48)

Alguma acumulação de neve na Torre


----------



## Dan (4 Nov 2014 às 08:32)

Bom dia

Céu muito nublado a oeste e 5,4ºC. Mínima de 4,3ºC.

Há três dia verão, esta manhã chovia com 4,5ºC.


----------



## jonyyy (4 Nov 2014 às 08:52)

Boas
Primeiro dia com sabor a Inverno por aqui, temperatura nos 3ºC com vento moderado a forte de NO, e aguaceiros (com alguma neve misturada mais ou menos a partir dos 950mtrs), já fazia falta um tempo assim ehehe, na serra já deve tar bem fresquinho


----------



## AnDré (4 Nov 2014 às 08:55)

Neva na Gralheira!


----------



## jonyyy (4 Nov 2014 às 08:58)

AnDré disse:


> Neva na Gralheira!



Tudo está a bater certo:P


----------



## AnDré (4 Nov 2014 às 09:02)

Agora, mais intenso:






Está tudo molhado, o que complica a acumulação da neve.


----------



## ACalado (4 Nov 2014 às 09:15)

Nas Penhas da Saúde também já vai nevando


----------



## bigfire (4 Nov 2014 às 10:16)

Boas, por aqui a noite foi de alguns aguaceiros, o dia amanheceu bem fresquinho, agora céu muito nublado, temperatura é de 10.2ºC.


----------



## Dan (4 Nov 2014 às 11:04)

Mais um chuvisco. 6,8ºC por agora.


----------



## ACalado (4 Nov 2014 às 11:07)

A neve já é noticia 

http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/cm_ao_min...o_e_encerra_estradas_na_serra_da_estrela.html


----------



## jotackosta (4 Nov 2014 às 13:06)

Bom dia!
Manhã com alguns aguaceiros e sol à mistura 
De momento céu muito nublado e a temperatura nos *12,7ºC* (a descer).


----------



## João Pedro (4 Nov 2014 às 13:21)

ACalado disse:


> A neve já é noticia
> 
> http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/cm_ao_min...o_e_encerra_estradas_na_serra_da_estrela.html


Notícia melhor ainda seria se nevasse e não encerrassem logo as estradas na Serra da Estrela...


----------



## cookie (4 Nov 2014 às 14:40)

João Pedro disse:


> Notícia melhor ainda seria se nevasse e não encerrassem logo as estradas na Serra da Estrela...


Exactamente. Pessoalmente acho isso ridículo, até parece que são nevoes realmente"incapacitantes". Já para não falar que o turismo da zona vive muito da neve e mal cai um quito, pimba! Estradas fechadas!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Nov 2014 às 14:53)

Boas...finalmente algum frio pela manhã ,em menos de 24h...passou-se da manga curta...quase dava para vestir o capote de inverno ,ainda não choveu,muitas nuvens e algum vento,com 13.2ºC.


----------



## Teles (4 Nov 2014 às 15:11)

Cookie não é de boa vontade que se cortam as estradas na serra da estrela , eu já lá estive , em pleno temporal é muito difícil e arriscado estar lá em cima com o tempo neste estado , acredite que é o que as pessoas que tomam a atitude de cortar as estradas menos querem , antes também pensava o mesmo , só depois de lá ter estado e ver como realmente as coisas funcionam é que fiquei a saber o risco que é, não se cortam as estradas só porque se quer, se tem algum conhecimento , verá que a nossa Serra da Estrela , é uma serra única, ou seja é ampla e quem em fracção de minutos fica inacessível  ,imagine que ia com a sua família passear em em menos de 5 minutos ficavam encurralados , diriam depois que era sempre a mesma coisa , que não se tomavam as medidas de prevenção!
Mais uma vez digo o que se faz lá é um bom e excelente trabalho e como digo não se pode comparar a nossa serra ás restantes da Europa !


----------



## cookie (4 Nov 2014 às 15:20)

O meu marido é de lá por isso conhecemos muito bem essa realidade. E passando temporadas em locais (no estrangeiro) onde neva a sério, com temporais a sério, a única explicação plausível é a falta de meios (eventualmente falta de investimento) para manter as estradas abertas. E é a realidade que temos...


----------



## Dematos (4 Nov 2014 às 15:22)

Nuvens/sol! Desde a chuvada de ontem que nao choveu mais nada! Corre um vento bem fresquinho! :-)

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cookie (4 Nov 2014 às 15:22)

Em muitos locais ha o risco de em 5 mins ficar retido. Nessas situações ou se condiciona o acesso a quem tem meios ou se assume o resgate, ou se corta o acesso. Esta é invariavelmente a opção tuga. Acho é que estamos mal habituados, mas isso é a minha opinião.


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Nov 2014 às 16:59)

Pessoal a Serra da Estrela já tem neve eheheheh, alguém sabe se a Serra do Marão e Alvão também nevou? Como é uma Serra mais perto do Porto é mais fácil visitar que a Serra da Estrela.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Nov 2014 às 17:08)

Boas,a tarde foi só de nuvens e sol,a temperatura a baixar bem,com 10.9ºC.


----------



## Ricardo TT (4 Nov 2014 às 17:16)

Miguel96 disse:


> Pessoal a Serra da Estrela já tem neve eheheheh, alguém sabe se a Serra do Marão e Alvão também nevou? Como é uma Serra mais perto do Porto é mais fácil visitar que a Serra da Estrela.



Boa tarde.
Para já a Serra do Marão e do Alvão ainda não têm neve, apesar do frio que se está a fazer sentir.


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Nov 2014 às 17:40)

Ricardo TT disse:


> Boa tarde.
> Para já a Serra do Marão e do Alvão ainda não têm neve, apesar do frio que se está a fazer sentir.



Muito obrigado pela informação.


----------



## jotackosta (4 Nov 2014 às 17:51)

Sem dúvida, e a exposição que a Serra tem ao vento dificulta ainda muito mais as circulação em dias de neve já que, por mais que os meios disponíveis retirem os acumulados das vias o vento encarrega-se logo de a repor. Depois é carros a escorregar para as bermas, a visibilidade quase nula e o tráfego quase sempre exagerado já que poucas escolhas temos em Portugal nesta altura para encontrar neve.


----------



## joselamego (4 Nov 2014 às 18:12)

Dia fresco e alguns aguaceiros, muito mais fresco do que em dias anteriores....
temperatura máxima de 8 ºC
Mínima de 4ºC
Atual de 6,9ºC
77% de HR


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Nov 2014 às 18:17)

boas

por aqui hoje o dia foi mais calmo, com alguns aguaceiros durante a manha. de tarde o céu manteve-se muito nublado. 
agora que caiu a noite, já se sente bem o frio, sigo com 8.9ºC


----------



## Teles (4 Nov 2014 às 18:37)

cookie disse:


> O meu marido é de lá por isso conhecemos muito bem essa realidade. E passando temporadas em locais (no estrangeiro) onde neva a sério, com temporais a sério, a única explicação plausível é a falta de meios (eventualmente falta de investimento) para manter as estradas abertas. E é a realidade que temos...




Então melhor que ninguém sabe que a Serra da Estrela é a única na Europa em que o cume é planalto sem abrigo de outros cumes ao contrario de todas as outras na Europa e nem com a melhor maquinaria se consegue trabalhar , pois deve de saber isso !


----------



## jotackosta (4 Nov 2014 às 18:50)

Teles disse:


> Então melhor que ninguém sabe que a Serra da Estrela é a única na Europa em que o cume é planalto sem abrigo de outros cumes ao contrario de todas as outras na Europa e nem com a melhor maquinaria se consegue trabalhar , pois deve de saber isso !



E deve ser das poucas em que, mesmo assim, ainda se pode subir ao topo com neve  não nos queixemos tanto!


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Nov 2014 às 18:53)

Mínima de 8.6ºC nesta madrugada, por agora vai já em 8.8ºC.


----------



## jotackosta (4 Nov 2014 às 19:00)

As nuvens a deixarem mostrar o luar por enquanto. A temperatura vai descendo e o termómetro marca agora *8,1ºC*.


----------



## vamm (4 Nov 2014 às 19:11)

Ainda no início de Fevereiro quando estive na Serra da Estrela ouvia as mesmas queixas: falta de meios, sempre tudo fechado, bla bla bla. Estive na Covilhã e no 1º dia às 7h da manhã estava tudo fechado, eram 9h e pouco estávamos a subir, tudo limpo, pouco vento e não nevava. Quase à chegada da torre, estavam a abrir ainda as estradas e estava um dia excelente com neve acabada de cair. No 2º dia, nevou até à Covilhã e eram 10h estava a nevar no ponto mais alto da Covilhã: imenso vento, nevava forte e feio, estradas abertas e acabadas de limpar, ficaram totalmente cheias de neve. Cheguei às Penhas da Saúde e voltei para trás, porque a neve não parava de cair, o vento era imenso e as estradas estavam tapadas. Haviam pessoas já presas, sem correntes (melhor dizendo, sem condições para lá andarem). Não nos podemos queixar da nossa Serra, porque há imensos meios a trabalhar para a segurança de todos, mas as características da mesma não são as melhores pelo que o Teles explicou.


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Nov 2014 às 20:01)

Vai arrefecendo lentamente, 7.6ºC.


----------



## Célia Salta (4 Nov 2014 às 20:50)

boas vi relapagos/claroes a sul daqui alguem sabe onde ela anda?


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Nov 2014 às 21:45)

está tudo calmo, sem vento céu praticamente limpo, sigo com 7.1ºC


----------



## jotackosta (4 Nov 2014 às 22:17)

E lá vai descendo a temperatura com o céu praticamente limpo, *5,6ºC*.


----------



## Dematos (4 Nov 2014 às 22:22)

Ceu limpo, nao vejo uma nuvem, mas vejo claroes a oeste! 

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ACalado (4 Nov 2014 às 22:24)

Quanto a situação das estradas que deixa sempre diversas opiniões acho que temos de saber ver uma situação, quando se diz mas lá fora as estradas estão sempre abertas e tal..... não é bem assim, na Estrela pratica-se desportos de Inverno no topo da montanha enquanto lá fora começa-se a fazer desportos de inverno na base da montanha ou seja lá fora os topos das montanhas estão meses e meses encerrados ao transito. Em Portugal os carros conseguem subir até ao topo, lá fora como dizem nem ao meio das montanhas chegam. 

Vejam este exemplo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Voltando ao seguimento, vento muito forte com 72.4 Km/h de rajada máxima.Temperatura 8.8ºc


----------



## joselamego (4 Nov 2014 às 22:31)

5,3ºC de temperatura atual
83% de HR


----------



## Mago (4 Nov 2014 às 23:17)

Será que eu tive um sono tão profundo que não dei conta de nada? Nem acordado dei...
Não ouvi nem um ruído de trovoada, no entanto consultando o mapa do IPMA hoje;


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Nov 2014 às 23:22)

Céu pouco nublado e 5.7ºC.


----------



## Dan (4 Nov 2014 às 23:22)

Esta tarde, por entre as nuvens, já era possível ver os topos nevados das montanhas aqui a norte. 

A máxima aqui ficou em 8,7ºC. Por agora algum vento e 4,3ºC, que vai sendo a mínima do dia.


----------



## joselamego (5 Nov 2014 às 00:23)

Neste momento 4,8ºC de temperatura, sendo a mínima para já


----------



## StormRic (5 Nov 2014 às 00:34)

rubenpires disse:


> Onde foste buscar esta tabela?



Tenho uma folha de cálculo com todos os registos horários quando há eventos importantes como este. Os valores são transcritos da página do IPMA http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie.grafica/obsHorariosSup.jsp?selEstacao=622&idEstacao=622 versão HTML.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Nov 2014 às 00:45)

Boas,céu limpo e vento fraco,com 7.5ºC.

Dados de ontem 6.5ºC / 14.0ºC.


----------



## jotackosta (5 Nov 2014 às 00:50)

Já sabe bem a lareira!! *4,4ºC*


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Nov 2014 às 01:09)

Aqui sopra de vez em quando uma aragem que impede a temperatura de descer abaixo dos 5ºC. Vai ainda nos 5.3ºC.


----------



## joselamego (5 Nov 2014 às 01:38)

Por Lamego a temperatura atual é de 4,1 ºC, está bem fresquinho.....
1012 de hpa
81% de HR


----------



## panda (5 Nov 2014 às 02:36)

Céu limpo e sem vento
Temperatura 7.5ºC e 69%Hr
P 1010hpa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Nov 2014 às 13:31)

Boas ...novamente céu limpo e subida na temperatura,com 17.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Nov 2014 às 14:13)

Temperatura mínima de 2.8ºC alcançada pelas 7:18h. O céu encontra-se geralmente limpo, o vento sopra por vezes moderado.

Temp.Atual - 15.1ºC


----------



## StormRic (5 Nov 2014 às 15:51)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Temperatura mínima de 2.8ºC alcançada pelas 7:18h. O céu encontra-se geralmente limpo, o vento sopra por vezes moderado.
> 
> Temp.Atual - 15.1ºC



Nada de geadas por aí ainda? Só por comparação, mínimas dessas em Carcavelos nem uma por ano em média, e quando acontecem o campo no terreno deprimido aqui ao lado fica gelado.


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Nov 2014 às 16:57)

StormRic disse:


> Nada de geadas por aí ainda? Só por comparação, mínimas dessas em Carcavelos nem uma por ano em média, e quando acontecem o campo no terreno deprimido aqui ao lado fica gelado.



Já havia alguma geada esta manhã embora que tenha sido em locais muito abrigados. Eu também só saí de casa pelas 8:40h e passei por zonas essencialmente expostas ao sol, mas pareceu-me que a geada que se formou não foi muito consistente.

Mas já que fala neste assunto, não tenho deixado de achar curioso as diferenças ainda jeitosas entre o sensor da estação e o termómetro Auriol. A mínima do Auriol foi 3.6ºC, portanto traduziu-se numa diferença de 0.8ºC para a estação. De facto não sei o que estará a dar problemas.


----------



## panda (5 Nov 2014 às 17:38)

Boas
Dia de sol com poucas nuvens e vento fraco
Temperatura actual 11.8ºC e 62%Hr

*Dados de hoje 5.6ºC / 17ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Nov 2014 às 17:59)

Boas,céu limpo e vento de NW,temperatura em baixa,brisa fresca ,com 12.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 6.6ºC / 17.2ºC.


----------



## Nickname (5 Nov 2014 às 18:19)

Hoje foi a noite mais fria da temporada em Viseu, notou-se bem hoje de manhã, o meu carro marcava 2.5ºC ás 7:45, e pelos vistos a mínima na cidade foi de 1.5ºC, segundo o ipma.
Mas depois a tarde até esteve agradável, mais quente que a de ontem.


----------



## joselamego (5 Nov 2014 às 18:24)

Boa noite,
Dia com algumas nuvens e sol
temperatura mínima de noite de 3ºC
Máxima de 11ºC
Atual de 9,0ºC
Pressão atmosférica de 1017 hpa
80% de HR


----------



## Dan (5 Nov 2014 às 18:56)

StormRic disse:


> Nada de geadas por aí ainda? Só por comparação, mínimas dessas em Carcavelos nem uma por ano em média, e quando acontecem o campo no terreno deprimido aqui ao lado fica gelado.



Sim, esta manhã já era visível alguma geada nos campos e nos carros. Não em Bragança, pois estava muito vento, mas nos locais abrigados e em Miranda já havia, por aí temperatura rondou 0ºC.


----------



## pedro_cvl (5 Nov 2014 às 19:56)

Boas. A minima por aqui ja foi aos 5,7ºC
Trovejou durante a noite? Acordei com o alarme de trovoada da minha estação mas não dei conta de nada.
De momento sigo com 9,2ºC e 80%HR


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Nov 2014 às 21:13)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu nublado, com um sol quentinho. não houve vento por aqui. 
actualmente tudo calmo, sem vento e sigo com 6.9ºC 

extremos: 
5.6ºC mínima
14.7ºC máxima


----------



## StormRic (5 Nov 2014 às 21:41)

pedro_cvl disse:


> Boas. A minima por aqui ja foi aos 5,7ºC
> Trovejou durante a noite? Acordei com o alarme de trovoada da minha estação mas não dei conta de nada.
> De momento sigo com 9,2ºC e 80%HR



Quase de certeza que não trovejou. Não há registo de descargas, nem células visíveis nas imagens de satélite, nem ecos de radar e nem mesmo situação sinóptica propícia.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Nov 2014 às 21:45)

Boas...noite de lua grande ,uma ligeira brisa de NW e fresca,com 9.3ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Nov 2014 às 22:11)

Vai soprando uma brisa bem fria, o céu está pouco nublado, a temperatura na estação vai em 7.2ºC (sim porque a temperatura dos meus dois termómetros
Auriol é 8ºC, ou seja apresentam diferenças de 0.8ºC relativamente ao transmissor da estação.


----------



## joselamego (5 Nov 2014 às 22:52)

Noite fria, vê-se a lua...temperatura atual de 5,9ºC
vento de oeste
85% de HR


----------



## jotackosta (5 Nov 2014 às 22:57)

Céu pouco nublado e frio, *5,8ºC*.


----------



## keipha (5 Nov 2014 às 22:59)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Vai soprando uma brisa bem fria, o céu está pouco nublado, a temperatura na estação vai em 7.2ºC (sim porque a temperatura dos meus dois termómetros
> Auriol é 8ºC, ou seja apresentam diferenças de 0.8ºC relativamente ao transmissor da estação.


Para ajudar. a minha estação marca 7,4°C. Hoje a temperatura está a descer mais lentamente do que a noite passada. A minima ficou nos 2,9°C


----------



## panda (5 Nov 2014 às 23:48)

Temperatura nos 7.5ºC e 79%Hr


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Nov 2014 às 00:03)

Bom cá vai o registo de temperaturas:
6.1ºC - Estação La Crosse _Technology WS 9251 (sensor virado a Oeste)_
6.8ºC - Termómetro Auriol (instalado junto ao transmissor da estação/sonda virada a Oeste)
6.1ºC - Termómetro Auriol (sonda virada a Este)

Desta vez os valores andam mais precisos.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Nov 2014 às 00:34)

Ainda bem que a estação de Carrazeda voltou a ficar _on_, às 23:00 seguia nos *2,5ºC*, sendo a estação com o registo mais baixo de toda a rede do IPMA.


----------



## MSantos (6 Nov 2014 às 00:53)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ainda bem que a estação de Carrazeda voltou a ficar _on_, às 23:00 seguia nos *2,5ºC*, sendo a estação com o registo mais baixo de toda a rede do IPMA.



Carrazeda costuma arrefecer muito cedo, mas muitas vezes acaba por ser ultrapassada pelas estações mais a Norte como Bragança ou Miranda que arrefecem mais tarde, durante a madrugada.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Nov 2014 às 00:58)

MSantos disse:


> Carrazeda costuma arrefecer muito cedo, mas muitas vezes acaba por ser ultrapassada pelas estações mais a Norte como Bragança ou Miranda que arrefecem mais tarde, durante a madrugada.



Sim,  mas isso acontece devido ao aparecimento do vento que destrói a inversão, depois torna-se dificil recuperar, vamos ver se o vento se mantem nulo.


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Nov 2014 às 01:00)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sim,  mas isso acontece devido ao aparecimento do vento que destrói a inversão, depois torna-se dificil recuperar, vamos se ser o vento se mantem fraco ou nulo.



Por aqui a brisa ainda não deixou a temperatura passar de 5.8ºC. Já voltou aos 6.1ºC.


----------



## jotackosta (6 Nov 2014 às 01:05)

Por aqui vai descendo lentamente...*4,6ºC*.


----------



## joselamego (6 Nov 2014 às 01:16)

Por Lamego a temperatura atual é de 5,3ºC


----------



## jotackosta (6 Nov 2014 às 01:21)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Bom cá vai o registo de temperaturas:
> 6.1ºC - Estação La Crosse _Technology WS 9251 (sensor virado a Oeste)_
> 6.8ºC - Termómetro Auriol (instalado junto ao transmissor da estação/sonda virada a Oeste)
> 6.1ºC - Termómetro Auriol (sonda virada a Este)
> ...



Eu até que tenho tido sorte com o sensor, fui arrumar o carro agora e no auriol marcava a mesma temperatura da estação _lacrosse_, *4,3ºC* lá vai descendo. Aproximam-se algumas nuvens a Oeste/Noroeste...


----------



## keipha (6 Nov 2014 às 07:43)

Hoje a minha minima ficou pelos 5,9°C por volta da 3:50 da madrugada. A partir daí começou a subir estando nos 6,8°C. O vento é fraco ou nulo de E/NE


----------



## Dan (6 Nov 2014 às 08:33)

Bom dia.

Céu muito nublado e 6,1ºC. Mínima da 4,9ºC.


----------



## Z13 (6 Nov 2014 às 11:05)

Bom dia! Mantem-se o céu nublado!

Temperatura actual em *9,9ºC, *depois de uma mínima de* 5,6ºC*


----------



## Dan (6 Nov 2014 às 12:34)

Sigo com 8,9ºC e chuva fraca.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Nov 2014 às 12:35)

Boas,céu com muitas nuvens e vento fraco,com 15.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Nov 2014 às 16:05)

Boas,céu mais tapado e vento de WNW,com 14.2ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Nov 2014 às 17:01)

Chuva fraca desde o fim da manhã, 11.9ºC. Mínima de 5.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Nov 2014 às 17:45)

Boas,céu encoberto,com 13.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.4ºC / 15.1ºC.

Faz hoje 60 anos que passou o tornado por Castelo Branco,hoje vêm em grande destaque no jornal semanário da cidade...Reconquista...com duas páginas e algumas fotografias,hoje vai ser inaugurado uma exposição de fotos do acontecimento e uma palestra com o conterrâneo e albicastrense Manuel Costa Alves.


----------



## panda (6 Nov 2014 às 18:14)

Boas
Céu muito nublado e vento fraco
Temperatura actual 12.4ºC e 92%Hr

*Dados de hoje 6.4ºC / 14.6ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Nov 2014 às 20:49)

Boas,já chegou a chuva fraca,com 13.1ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Nov 2014 às 21:09)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu encoberto, o sola não apareceu hoje. o vento sopra fraco desde o inicio da tarde. a chuva aqui apenas foi fraquina e de pouca duração. 
Actualmente céu encoberto, vento fraco e sigo com 11.5ºC 

extremos: 

4.8ºC mínima
13.9ºC máxima


----------



## joselamego (6 Nov 2014 às 21:29)

Dia com céu nublado e ao fim dia chuva fraca
temperatura máxima de 12ºC
Atual de 12,1ºC
vento de sul
88% de HR


----------



## jotackosta (6 Nov 2014 às 21:39)

Boa noite!
Dia de céu muito nublado, começou a chuviscar por volta das 15h e não parou mais. O vento tem aumentando de intensidade assim como os aguaceiros. Algum nevoeiro.

Temperatura actual:*12,2ºC*


----------



## panda (6 Nov 2014 às 23:02)

Chuviscos. Temperatura 12.6ºC e 97%Hr


----------



## keipha (7 Nov 2014 às 01:01)

Periodos de chuva forte e vento fraco a moderado. A temperatura vai subindo também. Bastante nevoeiro à mistura...


----------



## jotackosta (7 Nov 2014 às 01:01)

Chove bem agora, rajadas por vezes fortes, temperatura subiu até aos *12,8ºC*.


----------



## keipha (7 Nov 2014 às 01:12)

Acho estranho a temperatura continuar a subir.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Nov 2014 às 10:55)

Boas,sol e nuvens...esta noite rendeu 2.0mm de ,com 16.1ºC e vento de NW.


----------



## panda (7 Nov 2014 às 12:51)

Boas
Sol e algumas nuvens
Temperatura 16.4ºC e 53%Hr
 acumulada hoje 4.5mm


----------



## joselamego (7 Nov 2014 às 13:06)

Boas tardes
noite de alguma chuva, rendeu 4 mm
temperatura atual de 11,9ºC
vento de oeste
71% de HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Nov 2014 às 14:29)

Boas,sol e nuvens,com 16.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Nov 2014 às 19:55)

Boas,céu pouco nublado e vento de NW,com 12.1ºC.


----------



## Dan (7 Nov 2014 às 21:14)

Hoje, um ambiente outonal.






Por agora céu pouco nublado e 7,6ºC, valor que já é o novo mínimo do dia.


----------



## jotackosta (7 Nov 2014 às 22:02)

Céu nublado, mais frio que ontem a esta hora e sem chuva.

*8ºC*


----------



## joselamego (7 Nov 2014 às 22:21)

Temperatura atual de 6,8ºC
céu nublado


----------



## jotackosta (7 Nov 2014 às 22:39)

E aí está o aviso amarelo do IPMA para precipitação aqui para o distrito de Viseu a partir do meio-dia de amanhã.

De momento a temperatura continua a descer, *7,6ºC*.


----------



## panda (7 Nov 2014 às 23:07)

Temperatura actual 8.9ºC e 80%Hr
Máxima de hoje 18.6ºC


----------



## StormRic (7 Nov 2014 às 23:32)

Precipitação acumulada pela frente que passou:





Mais estações do Interior Norte e Centro em http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-norte-novembro-2014.7934/page-26#post-455181

E máximos dos acumulados e totais desde as 21h de 31 de Outubro (fim do "verão") até hoje às 21h:




Mais estações do Interior Norte e Centro em http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-norte-novembro-2014.7934/page-26#post-455182


----------



## joselamego (7 Nov 2014 às 23:48)

StormRic disse:


> Precipitação acumulada pela frente que passou:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Excelente serviço!


----------



## jotackosta (8 Nov 2014 às 12:32)

Boas, aumento da intensidade do vento! Céu a ficar muito "carregado", daqui a momentos deverá chover bem.

Temperatura actual:*12,7ºC*


----------



## joselamego (8 Nov 2014 às 13:19)

Por Lamego céu escuro
temperatura atual de 11 ºC
De tarde deverá chover
82% de HR
1011 hpa


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Nov 2014 às 13:27)

boas

por aqui esta a ser um dia de inverno, vento está moderado céu encoberto com aguaceiros. sigo com 13.3ºC


----------



## jotackosta (8 Nov 2014 às 13:33)

Por aqui já vai chovendo bem certinha! *11,5ºC*


----------



## dahon (8 Nov 2014 às 13:40)

Chuva torrencial acompanhada de vento forte. Autêntico temporal.


----------



## joselamego (8 Nov 2014 às 13:41)

E eis que começa a chover e forte!
temperatura atual de 10ºC
vento também forte


----------



## jotackosta (8 Nov 2014 às 13:48)

Chuva forte, pingas bem grossas!! A temperatura vai descendo...


----------



## panda (8 Nov 2014 às 13:51)

Boas
Chuviscos e vento fraco a moderado
Temperatura 12.9ºC e 84%Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Nov 2014 às 13:59)

Boas...já .ao fim de tantos dias a prometer...já cá chegou .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Nov 2014 às 15:12)

Boas,novamente com ,agora em forma de aguaceiros ,com 12.9ºC e o primeiro do dia...1.0mm.

Dados de ontem 8.6ºC / 17.7ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## jotackosta (8 Nov 2014 às 15:29)

Já neva na Torre (vejam a webcam)

Por aqui acalmou a precipitação, chuvisca com *10,7ºC*.


----------



## Serrano (8 Nov 2014 às 16:51)

8.1°C no Sarzedo, já numa fase de aguaceiros.


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Nov 2014 às 17:00)

O inicio da tarde que correspondeu à passagem da frente foi de chuva moderada a forte e rajadas moderadas. Para já sigo com 11.9ºC e aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## Dan (8 Nov 2014 às 19:20)

Depois de um dia chuvoso, o céu apresenta-se agora pouco nublado e temperatura é de 6,6ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Nov 2014 às 20:25)

Céu muito nublado com abertas e 9.4ºC.


----------



## joselamego (8 Nov 2014 às 20:36)

Tarde de chuva e aguaceiros
temperatura atual de 7,4ºC
11 mm de chuva
81% de HR


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Nov 2014 às 20:50)

por aqui a tare foi de chuva, pontualmente forte. com vento moderado que foi enfraquecendo ao final do dia. 
actualmente não chove, praticamente sem vento. sigo com 7.6ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Nov 2014 às 21:18)

9.4ºC e aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Nov 2014 às 21:27)

Boas,céu quase limpo e vento fraco...a chuvada da tarde rendeu 5.0mm,lá fora com 8.8ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Nov 2014 às 22:28)

Aguaceiros moderados, 9ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Nov 2014 às 22:40)

Para aguaceiros moderados que transportam ar frio estava à espera que temperatura decaísse. Já vai em 9.3ºC.


----------



## panda (8 Nov 2014 às 22:44)

Temperatura actual 8.4ºC e 90%Hr
acumulada 10.0mm


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Nov 2014 às 02:11)

Aguaceiros fracos e 8.5ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Nov 2014 às 03:14)

Aguaceiros moderados, 7.7ºC.


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2014 às 05:03)

Máximos dos acumulados para esta frente do dia 8. As primeiras precipitações foram registadas desde as 23h de dia 7, Registos terminados à 3h do dia 9, já com precipitações de alguns aguaceiros pós-frontais.
O intervalos de tempo mais significativos são os de 6 horas e de 12 horas; os acréscimos para as 24 horas são, em geral, pouco significativos.






Totais de Novembro actuais:





Mais estações do Interior Norte e Centro nesta mensagem:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-norte-novembro-2014.7934/page-30#post-455503

A estação de Manteigas está claramente a funcionar mal, deve ter entupido.


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Nov 2014 às 05:04)

Aguaceiros, 7.3ºC.


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2014 às 05:11)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Aguaceiros, 7.3ºC.



A descer, mas ainda longe de possibilitar neve


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Nov 2014 às 05:25)

StormRic disse:


> A descer, mas ainda longe de possibilitar neve




Isso sei eu, para nevar no Caramulo a temperatura aqui tem que andar pelos 5ºC.

Entretanto o céu abriu-se e estão 6.8ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Nov 2014 às 05:36)

E se ainda agora estava céu geralmente nublado, agora passou a nevoeiro cerrado com 6.9ºc.


----------



## Serrano (9 Nov 2014 às 11:07)

O sol vai alternando com as nuvens no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 9.1°C.


----------



## Dan (9 Nov 2014 às 11:59)

Bom dia.

A manhã tem sido solarenga, mas com algumas nuvens. Por agora 8,8ºC depois de uma mínima de 3,6ºC.

Aos poucos o Outono vai-se instalando. Esta manhã na Serra da Nogueira.


----------



## joselamego (9 Nov 2014 às 12:40)

Noite de alguma chuva
mínima de 4ºC
Atual de 9,5ºC
1014 de hpa
74% de HR
neste momento estão abertas de sol
o acumulado desta noite foi de 2 mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Nov 2014 às 13:16)

Boas,logo pela manhã céu e algum fresco...neste momento muitas nuvens e vento freso de NW,com 13.5ºC.

Dados de ontem 8.0ºC / 15.3ºC e 5.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Nov 2014 às 15:56)

Boas,sol e nuvens e um ventinho fresco de NW,com 13.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 5.8ºC / 14.6ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Nov 2014 às 16:22)

Mínima de 6.4ºC. Por agora segue-se uma tarde de céu geralmente limpo com 12.3ºC.


----------



## Dan (9 Nov 2014 às 17:19)

Céu pouco nublado e 8,4ºC.

Extremos de hoje: 3,6ºC / 9,3ºC

Mais uma foto desta manhã.


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Nov 2014 às 17:34)

Temperatura a descer bem, 9.7ºC  e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2014 às 17:56)

Dan disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> A manhã tem sido solarenga, mas com algumas nuvens. Por agora 8,8ºC depois de uma mínima de 3,6ºC.
> 
> Aos poucos o Outono vai-se instalando. Esta manhã na Serra da Nogueira.





Dan disse:


> Céu pouco nublado e 8,4ºC.
> 
> Extremos de hoje: 3,6ºC / 9,3ºC
> 
> Mais uma foto desta manhã.



Uma maravilha de fotos! A Serra da Nogueira deve ser lindíssima, as florestas de folha caduca tornaram-se uma preciosidade rara no nosso país, infelizmente.


----------



## meko60 (9 Nov 2014 às 18:02)

Fotos Belíssimas da Serra da Nogueira!


----------



## joselamego (9 Nov 2014 às 18:18)

Um dia frio, a máxima foi de 10ºC
Temperatura atual de 7,4ºC
vento de oeste
75% de HR


----------



## Z13 (9 Nov 2014 às 18:52)

Boa tarde! O dia por Bragança foi agradável, com algumas abertas e sem precipitação. As temperaturas variaram entre os 3,6ºC e os 11,4ºC, mas é previsível que a mínima ainda se altere antes das 24h. 
Neste momento estão 7,1ºC. O vento tem sido sempre moderado e constante.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Nov 2014 às 18:59)

Boas,céu pouco nublado e vento fraco,com 9.4ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Nov 2014 às 19:05)

Céu pouco nublado, 7.7ºC.


----------



## panda (9 Nov 2014 às 19:06)

Boas
Dia de sol e nuvens
Neste momento céu parcialmente nublado e sem vento
Temperatura actual 9.1ºC e 72%Hr
acumulada 0.5mm

*Dados de hoje 5.8ºC / 15.3ºC*


----------



## meko60 (9 Nov 2014 às 19:13)

Está fresquinho por aí no Tortosendo .


----------



## pedro_cvl (9 Nov 2014 às 19:25)

Por aqui está tudo calmo. Não ha vento e o céu está pouco nublado o que favorece a descida de temperatura
Neste momento estão 7.8ºC e 82%HR


----------



## bigfire (9 Nov 2014 às 20:27)

Hoje o dia começou muito nublado, durante o dia o sol deixou-se ver, ficando o céu com algumas nuvens e com a temperatura a chegar aos 15ºC, neste momento o céu encontra-se pouco nublado com a temperatura de 9ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Nov 2014 às 20:27)

E começam as divergências de temperatura:
7.4ºC - Estação La Crosse _Technology WS 9251 (sensor virado a Oeste)_
8.4ºC - Termómetro Auriol (instalado junto ao transmissor da estação/sonda virada a Oeste)
8.2ºC - Termómetro Auriol (sonda virada a Este)


----------



## MSantos (9 Nov 2014 às 20:57)

Dan disse:


> Céu pouco nublado e 8,4ºC.
> 
> Extremos de hoje: 3,6ºC / 9,3ºC
> 
> Mais uma foto desta manhã.



Foto espectacular Dan!


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2014 às 21:03)

Mr. Neves disse:


> E começam as divergências de temperatura:
> 7.4ºC - Estação La Crosse _Technology WS 9251 (sensor virado a Oeste)_
> 8.4ºC - Termómetro Auriol (instalado junto ao transmissor da estação/sonda virada a Oeste)
> 8.2ºC - Termómetro Auriol (sonda virada a Este)



Gostava de ver a posição relativa destes diferentes sensores, tem que estar aí a explicação. Sei que noutra mensagem já tinha sido dada uma ideia das razões mas não a encontro.


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Nov 2014 às 21:08)

StormRic disse:


> Gostava de ver a posição relativa destes diferentes sensores, tem que estar aí a explicação. Sei que noutra mensagem já tinha sido dada uma ideia das razões mas não a encontro.



Eu até tirava umas fotografias dos locais, mas agora estou aqui ocupado com um outro assunto, mas assim que puder amanhã vou tentar, até porque de dia se vê melhor que de noite.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Nov 2014 às 21:19)

Boas,céu limpo e uma brisa fresca a passar ,com 8.2ºC.


----------



## jonyyy (9 Nov 2014 às 21:36)

Boas
Dia frio por aqui, com céu com períodos de muita nebulosidade, mas sem precipitação, vento fraco a moderado de NO, e com temperaturas entre os 2ºC e os 5.5ºC, neste momento 3.5ºC(IPMA) e céu estrelado:P


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Nov 2014 às 21:39)

Registo de temperaturas:
6.4ºC - Estação La Crosse _Technology WS 9251 (sensor virado a Oeste)_
7.4ºC - Termómetro Auriol (instalado junto ao transmissor da estação/sonda virada a Oeste)
7.2ºC - Termómetro Auriol (sonda virada a Este)


6.6ºC - Estação do membro Keipha. http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=pws:IVISEUDI3


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Nov 2014 às 21:54)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu muito nublado, mas com algum sol. o dia foi fresco por estes lados. nao houve vento. 
Actualmente tudo calmo, céu nublado sem vento e tenho 5.8ºC 

extremos. 
4.3ºC mínima
12.1ºC máxima


----------



## Z13 (9 Nov 2014 às 22:08)

Por Bragança o vento abrandou é a temperatura aproxima-se da mínima... 4,1º C actuais.


----------



## jotackosta (9 Nov 2014 às 22:21)

Frio por aqui! Uma aragem gelada, de momento *5,1ºC*.


----------



## joselamego (9 Nov 2014 às 22:32)

Por Lamego frio e temperatura atual de 3,7ºC
86% de HR


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Nov 2014 às 23:14)

aqui a mínima de ontem já foi... sigo com 3.7ºC


----------



## Vitor TT (9 Nov 2014 às 23:40)

Mais uma excursão que fiz neste fds a região do Caramulo, não houve nada de relevante, mas fica um pequeno registo,
tempo chuvoso quase todo o percurso / dia de Sábado, sendo o mais notório a temperatura relativamente baixa, este autocarro tinha uma indicação da temperatura externa, não sei se muito fiável, mas ...

no hotel na serra do Caramulo, pelas 14:30 marcava 10º, e havia alguns períodos de chuva






em Tondela










a noite da varanda do quarto, sonhava que iria ter festival eléctrico , porque de vez em quando caiam aguaceiros, frio como tudo, disseram-me que estaria 4º, mas,






hoje de manhã, magnifica vista, coisa raríssima de eu ver,










já durante a descida, fui tirando algumas, selecciono esta,






não pude deixar de registar isto, já para baixo de Leiria,


----------



## Brito (9 Nov 2014 às 23:43)

sigo com 1.36 de temperatura


----------



## panda (9 Nov 2014 às 23:52)

Temperatura 5.6ºC e 85%Hr


----------



## StormRic (10 Nov 2014 às 00:01)

Vitor TT disse:


> Mais uma excursão que fiz neste fds a região do Caramulo, não houve nada de relevante, mas fica um pequeno registo,
> tempo chuvoso quase todo o percurso / dia de Sábado, sendo o mais notório a temperatura relativamente baixa, este autocarro tinha uma indicação da temperatura externa, não sei se muito fiável, mas ...
> 
> no hotel na serra do Caramulo, pelas 14:30 marcava 10º, e havia alguns períodos de chuva
> ...



 que espectáculo de fotos! Parecem tiradas de avião! Aí está algo que eu realmente também gostava de presenciar. Por aqui em Sintra é possível por vezes ver-se um mar de nuvens a norte, quando entram pelo litoral, mas isto no Caramulo é mais impressionante.


----------



## StormRic (10 Nov 2014 às 00:04)

Brito disse:


> sigo com 1.36 de temperatura



 é mesmo Um grau? Que lugar é esse?


----------



## Vitor TT (10 Nov 2014 às 00:06)

StormRic disse:


> que espectáculo de fotos! Parecem tiradas de avião! Aí está algo que eu realmente também gostava de presenciar. Por aqui em Sintra é possível por vezes ver-se um mar de nuvens a norte, quando entram pelo litoral, mas isto no Caramulo é mais impressionante.



E segundo ouvi, parece que mais cedo estava limpo e as nuvens começaram a cobrir, claro que me penitenciei logo por não me ter levantado mais cedo e ir ver, até porque já estava mais que acordado, no dia anterior estava era um denso nevoeiro.


----------



## joselamego (10 Nov 2014 às 00:16)

Em Lamego temperatura atual de 3ºC
vento de Norte 
88% de HR
está mesmo frio!


----------



## jotackosta (10 Nov 2014 às 00:18)

Lá se vai instalando o frio, *3,8ºC*.


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Nov 2014 às 00:25)

Registo de temperaturas:
5.5ºC - Estação La Crosse _Technology WS 9251 (sensor virado a Oeste)_
6.1ºC - Termómetro Auriol (instalado junto ao transmissor da estação/sonda virada a Oeste)
5.1ºC - Termómetro Auriol (sonda virada a Este)

A entrada de nebulosidade está já a fazer subir a temperatura.
A mínima deve ficar assim pelos 5.2ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Nov 2014 às 00:33)

StormRic disse:


> que espectáculo de fotos! Parecem tiradas de avião! Aí está algo que eu realmente também gostava de presenciar. Por aqui em Sintra é possível por vezes ver-se um mar de nuvens a norte, quando entram pelo litoral, mas isto no Caramulo é mais impressionante.



De facto pelo fim da madrugada instalou-se um nevoeiro muito cerrado, não se via mesmo nada, à exceção do candeeiro da rua.


----------



## vamm (10 Nov 2014 às 00:40)

Vitor TT disse:


> hoje de manhã, magnifica vista, coisa raríssima de eu ver,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que coisa mais linda! 
Parece que estamos num lugar qualquer fora da Terra!


----------



## joselamego (10 Nov 2014 às 01:53)

Em Lamego a temperatura mantêm-se nos 3ºC
vai ser a mínima da noite
Mais logo muita chuva em prespetiva!


----------



## StormRic (10 Nov 2014 às 02:17)

Correcção à tabela inserida na mensagem http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...centro-novembro-2014.7933/page-14#post-455506
devido a troca de algumas linhas. A tabela seguinte é a correcta:


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Nov 2014 às 02:24)

Registo de temperaturas:
5.8ºC - Estação La Crosse _Technology WS 9251 (sensor virado a Oeste)_
6.3ºC - Termómetro Auriol (instalado junto ao transmissor da estação/sonda virada a Oeste)
6.1ºC - Termómetro Auriol (sonda virada a Este)

Estação do membro Keipha: 5.5ºC http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=pws:IVISEUDI3


Entretanto o céu segue já geralmente nublado por nuvens médias.


----------



## Z13 (10 Nov 2014 às 10:45)

Bom dia!
Grande nevoeirada por Bragança, com* 3,6ºC* actuais....

A mínima ficou em *1,0ºC* com* 98%* de HR....


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Nov 2014 às 11:35)

Boas,céu totalmente encoberto,esta madrugada já fez frio ...baixou até aos 4.1ºC,neste momento começou a pingar ,com 9.4ºC.


----------



## bigfire (10 Nov 2014 às 12:06)

Por aqui a manhã tem sido sempre de chuva, não muito forte, mas sempre de um maneira contínua, também com algum nevoeiro. A temperatura é de 8ºC.


----------



## panda (10 Nov 2014 às 12:30)

Boas 
Chuva e frio 
Temperatura actual 7.7ºC e 96%Hr
Mínima desta madrugada 3.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Nov 2014 às 12:58)

A chuva continua mas fraca ...com 9.2ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Nov 2014 às 14:03)

Boas ...continua fraca,nevoeiro aparecer ,o primeiro do dia de ...1.0mm,com 9.3ºC.


----------



## MSantos (10 Nov 2014 às 14:17)

Boas!

Estou em viagem rumo a Bragança e neste momento estou em Vila Real. Chove por aqui e está algum nevoeiro, o sensor do autocarro marca 9ºC. Na travessia da Serra do Marão, perto do Alto de Espinho, o sensor do autocarro registou 7ºC, com chuva e intenso nevoeiro.


----------



## Z13 (10 Nov 2014 às 15:35)

Por aqui a chuva cai certinha!
Já acumulei *3mm* e a temperatura ainda não passou dos *6,3ºC* actuais com *98%* de HR.

Está um dia desagradável....!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Nov 2014 às 15:44)

Certinha e fraca ,com 9.5ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## panda (10 Nov 2014 às 16:07)

Chuva sempre certinha. Nuvens baixas e sem vento
Temperatura 8ºC e 99%Hr
acumulada 9.5mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Nov 2014 às 16:53)

Quase de noite  com nevoeiro...mais bastinha a ,vai nos 4.0mm e com 9.6ºC.


----------



## Dematos (10 Nov 2014 às 17:23)

A cair desde o final da manha!! 
O muito nevoeiro deu lugar a chuva! Vento fraco!

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Z13 (10 Nov 2014 às 17:29)

Por Bragança nos últimos 90 minutos a chuva tem sido constante e moderada, aumentando o acumulado para os *11,4mm*... A temperatura é que estancou nos *6,5ºC*...


----------



## MSantos (10 Nov 2014 às 17:34)

Estou de novo pelo Nordeste!

Tarde chuvosa e fria em Bragança, a estação da ESA regista 6.6ºC e vai com 14.2mm acumulados.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Nov 2014 às 19:52)

Continua em marcha a vai nos 16.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Nov 2014 às 20:51)

Boas,agora passou a fraca...boa rega,nestas 2 ultimas horas...haja mais ,vai nos 18.0mm e 9.6ºC.


----------



## Brito (10 Nov 2014 às 20:59)

sigo com 9ºC

o dia em viseu foi chuvoso, com muito nevoeiro


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Nov 2014 às 21:11)

Novamente há carga ...19.0mm.


----------



## jonyyy (10 Nov 2014 às 21:14)

Boas
Dia frio e chuvoso por aqui, com muito nevoeiro e vento forte de SW, temperatura máxima não chegou aos 4ºC(o que com este vento se torna bem desagradável) neste momento continua a chuva com 3.7ºC segundo a estação do IPMA


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Nov 2014 às 21:32)

Tem sido um dia de chuva essencialmente moderada,  muito embora já tenham ocorrido vários períodos de chuva fraca. 

Chove fraco com 10.7ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Nov 2014 às 21:34)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de alguma chuva, pelo menos que tenha visto foi fraca. o vento esteve doido por volta das entre as 16 e as 18, soprou forte. e como assim apareceu assim parou. 
actualmente não chove, vento fraco e sigo com a temperatura a subir, 9.4ºC 

extremos:
3.1ºC mínima
12.1ºC máxima


----------



## pedro_cvl (10 Nov 2014 às 21:54)

Por aqui é dia de chuva e mais chuva com bastante nevoeiro
Dados atuais
Min 2,4ºC Max 12,4ºC


----------



## keipha (10 Nov 2014 às 21:56)

Boas

Dia de chuva com acumulado de 26mm. Vento fraco de SSW. Dia de humidade elevado, na minha estação não desceu dos 90% HR. Hoje na serra di Caramulo, na zona de Alcofra por volta das 14h levantou-se um vento muito forte e que durou uns largos minutos. Depois acalmou novamente. Deu para assustar.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Nov 2014 às 22:20)

Não para ...pressão ainda a baixar...de ...vai nos 23.0mm.


----------



## panda (10 Nov 2014 às 22:44)

Chuva e nuvens baixas. Nevoeiro em zonas baixas e altas do Tortosendo
Temperatura actual 8.6ºC, que é a máxima de hoje até ao momento.
Humidade 99%
Temperatura mínima 3.8ºC
P 1009hpa
acumulada 29.0mm


----------



## FMike (10 Nov 2014 às 22:47)

Vamos em que valores amigo Albimeteo?


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Nov 2014 às 22:59)

a temperatura vai subindo por aqui, agora levantou-se outra vez a ventania maluca... sigo com 10.6ºC


----------



## Dematos (10 Nov 2014 às 23:05)

Continua! Intensa no inicio da noite e agora com o segundo abrandamento! Vento fraco!

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MSantos (10 Nov 2014 às 23:18)

Boa noite!

Em Bragança não chove neste momento e a temperatura tem vindo a subir, a estação da ESA regista 18mm de acumulação e 7.7ºC, que é a máxima do dia, possivelmente a máxima vai ser atingida à meia-noite, o que é raro mas por vezes acontece.


----------



## JCARL (10 Nov 2014 às 23:21)

Precipitação hoje: 23 mm (EESalgueiral)
Pressão: 1008 hPa (a descer)
Temperatura: 11,6 ºC (estável)
Nota: As precipitações no vale do Lucriz e do Açafal foram superiores às registadas no Salgueiral,
infelizmente a estação do ex-Inag VVR 16K_01G está off, e no Açafal ainda não há nenhuma EM (temos de esperar ....)


----------



## Dan (10 Nov 2014 às 23:49)

Um dia bem animado, do ponto de vista meteorológico. Começou com alguma geada, depois apareceu o nevoeiro, de seguida a chuva, novamente nevoeiro com chuva. Por agora a chuva parou, o nevoeiro também levantou e temperatura regista o seu valor mais elevado, já perto de 8ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Nov 2014 às 00:23)

e o vendaval acabou, esta agora tudo silencioso, não chove e a temperatura sobe... 11.2ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Nov 2014 às 01:22)

Aqui ainda não houve vendaval nenhum, por vezes nem sequer há vento. Sem chuva, 11.1ºC


----------



## keipha (11 Nov 2014 às 07:41)

Forte chuva agora com rajadas de vento forte


----------



## Dan (11 Nov 2014 às 11:07)

Bom dia.

Manhã de aguaceiros que vão intercalando com o sol. Por agora 9,5ºC.

De vez em quando as nuvens deixam ver as montanhas já com uma cobertura de neve.


----------



## karkov (11 Nov 2014 às 12:18)

Dan disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Manhã de aguaceiros que vão intercalando com o sol. Por agora 9,5ºC.
> 
> De vez em quando as nuvens deixam ver as montanhas já com uma cobertura de neve.



Tenho reserva para o próximo fim de semana em San Martin de Castañeda a cerca de 1000m de altitude, num quarto com vista para o lago de Sanabria... tenho a esperança de ser contemplado com uma neve


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Nov 2014 às 12:22)

Boas,durante a noite ainda foi de algumas gravanadas de chuva...muitas nuvens e o vento hoje mais agitado de WNW,de hoje vai nos 5.0mm.

Dados de ontem 4.1ºC / 9.9ºC  e 24.0mm de .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Nov 2014 às 14:44)

Boas...novamente a chuvinha em força,com 12.3ºC e vai de em 7.0mm.


----------



## MSantos (11 Nov 2014 às 16:48)

Boa tarde!

Dia de aguaceiros em Bragança, com algum vento associado e temperaturas frescas, ou seja tempo típico da estação e em que nos encontramos. A estação da ESA acumulou até ao momento 13mm e regista 9.6ºC.


----------



## StormRic (11 Nov 2014 às 17:16)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas,durante a noite ainda foi de algumas gravanadas de chuva...muitas nuvens e o vento hoje mais agitado de WNW,de hoje vai nos 5.0mm.
> 
> Dados de ontem 4.1ºC / 9.9ºC  e 24.0mm de .



"gravanadas de chuva"  mais uma expressão que eu não conhecia!


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Nov 2014 às 17:48)

Boa tarde. Por agora segue-se uma situação mais calma em relação à madrugada e manhã. A madrugada foi marcada por períodos de chuva moderada a forte, tendo chovido muito forte pelas 3:40h altura em que se registou uma descarga elétrica bastante estrondosa. É de assinalar o aumento da intensidade do vento pela manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Nov 2014 às 18:46)

Boas,céu pouco nublado e vento de WSW,com 11.5ºC.


----------



## panda (11 Nov 2014 às 19:11)

Boas 
Hoje o dia foi de muitas nuvens
Temperatura actual 11.4ºC e 77%Hr
acumulada 8.2mm


----------



## MSantos (11 Nov 2014 às 20:22)

Boa noite!

Continuam os aguaceiros com algum vento o que aumenta a sensação de frio, a estação da ESA regista 8.2ºC e 13.7mm.


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Nov 2014 às 20:40)

Começa a chover fraco, 11.7ºC.


----------



## joselamego (11 Nov 2014 às 21:05)

Dia de chuva e chuva
14 mm de pluviosidade
temperatura máxima de 11ºC
Atual de 10ºC
Pressão atmosférica de 1004 hpa
79% de HR


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Nov 2014 às 21:53)

boas

por aqui o madrugada e o dia foi marcado por aguaceiros moderados a fortes, com vento fraco a moderado durante todo o dia. 
actualmente não chove, vento fraco e sigo com 9.5ºC 

extremos: 
9.1ºC mínima
14.1ºC máxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Nov 2014 às 21:57)

Boas,céu nublado com mais uma passagem de alguma chuva,com 11.3ºC.


----------



## Célia Salta (11 Nov 2014 às 22:56)

Por aqui chove bem...


----------



## StormRic (12 Nov 2014 às 03:07)

Precipitação acumulada produzida pelo último sistema frontal e situação pós-frontal:






Chuva regular, sem grandes picos de intensidade, vai enchendo as albufeiras e abastecendo os solos sem enxurradas.
Os valores a negrito são máximos deste Novembro até ao momento


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Nov 2014 às 14:45)

Boas ...hoje parece que é para secar ,depois de uma meia manhã com muito nevoeiro,neste momento...muito sol e nuvens ,subida da temperatura...muito bom lá fora,com 16.5ºC e vento de SWW.

Dados de ontem 9.9ºC / 16.3ºC e 9.0mm de .


----------



## panda (12 Nov 2014 às 18:22)

Boas 
Céu nublado
Temperatura actual 13.2ºC e 81%Hr
Máxima de hoje *15.8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Nov 2014 às 18:37)

Boas,tarde soalheira ,céu com poucas nuvens,vento nulo,com 12.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Nov 2014 às 21:13)

Boas,céu novamente encoberto,a temperatura subiu ligeiramente,o vento já rola de WNW,com 12.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 10.5ºC / 17.2ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Nov 2014 às 21:33)

boas

dia de alguns aguaceiros fracos durante a manha, mas para a tarde limpou.
o vento esteve ausente durante o dia, tonado-se fraco a moderado depois das 20h. tal como o céu esta a ficar muito nublado.
a temperatura subiu bastante estando agora nos 13.3ºC

temperaturas de hoje:

8.9ºC mínima
16.2ºC máxima


----------



## joselamego (12 Nov 2014 às 21:50)

Manhã nublada com alguns chuviscos, de tarde menos nuvens
temperatura máxima de 12ºC
Atual de 11,6ºC
1008 hpa
81% de HR


----------



## MSantos (12 Nov 2014 às 21:51)

Boa noite!

Dia quase sem precipitação em Bragança, apenas alguns aguaceiros fracos durante a madrugada e manhã.

Por agora já se Iniciou por aqui o novo episódio de precipitação que vai se estender ao longo do dia de amanha.


----------



## keipha (12 Nov 2014 às 22:26)

Começou a chover agora.


----------



## MSantos (12 Nov 2014 às 23:49)

Vai chovendo de forma moderada em Bragança, o acumulado vai subindo mas ainda é curto por aqui, vai em 2mm na estação do Z13, infelizmente a estação da ESA não está a reportar...

Nada como adormecer ao som da chuva!


----------



## StormRic (13 Nov 2014 às 00:29)

MSantos disse:


> Vai chovendo de forma moderada em Bragança, o acumulado vai subindo mas ainda é curto por aqui, vai em 2mm na estação do Z13, infelizmente a estação da ESA não está a reportar...
> 
> Nada como adormecer ao som da chuva!



Eu gostava era que a chuva fosse tanta que se acordasse...


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Nov 2014 às 01:22)

Sem chuva de momento, 14.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Nov 2014 às 01:30)

IPMA acaba de subir o grau de aviso de precipitação forte para laranja no distrito de Viseu e Vila Real.


----------



## StormRic (13 Nov 2014 às 01:31)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Acaba de ser substituído o aviso *amarelo* de precipitação por aviso laranja para o distrito de Viseu e Vila Real.



Começou a chuva fraca ainda antes da meia-noite no interior norte e parte do centro:


----------



## Dematos (13 Nov 2014 às 03:33)

Tudo calmo; sem chuva e vento fraco!

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dematos (13 Nov 2014 às 04:24)

Ja' cai, certinha!!

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## keipha (13 Nov 2014 às 08:13)

A chuva voltou juntamente com vento moderado a forte. Belo início de manhã


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Nov 2014 às 08:28)

Boas ,céu tapado e vento moderado de SSW...vai ,com 14.5ºC e de vai nos 5.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Nov 2014 às 09:03)

Pelo radar...vêm ai molho com fartura...já bem ,com 7.0mm.


----------



## MSantos (13 Nov 2014 às 10:40)

Bom dia!

Noite e manhã com bastante chuva em Bragança, a estação da ESA tinha acumulados 19.6mm até às 10:30 altura em que parece ter deixado de actualizar.


----------



## Z13 (13 Nov 2014 às 10:49)

Bom dia! Bela rega!!!

Neste momento já levo recolhidos *22,4mm*! A temperatura vai em *13,1ºC*. A mínima de *9,9ºC* foi registada logo ás 0h00, daí para cá tem sido sempre a subir!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Nov 2014 às 12:56)

Boas ...com ventos de SSW moderados ...os aguaceiros continuam ,com 15.9ºC e de vai nos 13.0mm.


----------



## Dematos (13 Nov 2014 às 13:04)

Alguns periodos de chuva moderada com algum vento! Agora, apenas muito nublado!

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dematos (13 Nov 2014 às 14:53)

Trovoada!!! Chuva forte!! 

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Nov 2014 às 14:57)

Dematos disse:


> Trovoada!!! Chuva forte!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


Já se faz ouvir por aqui ao longe...muito negro para essa zona.Dematos !


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Nov 2014 às 15:18)

Boas,quase de noite ...muita chuva e com trovoada já por cima .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Nov 2014 às 15:28)

Novamente há carga !


----------



## Célia Salta (13 Nov 2014 às 16:10)

Por aqui esta trovoada


----------



## miguel (13 Nov 2014 às 16:15)




----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Nov 2014 às 16:56)

Continua tudo tapadinho ...e não para,com mais carga ou menos carga de ,têm sido assim toda a tarde ...de  vai nos 27.0mm e com 16.0ºC.


----------



## panda (13 Nov 2014 às 17:02)

Boas
A chuva tem sido constante ao longo do dia
acumulada *41.7mm*
Temperatura actual 15.4ºC e 95%Hr


----------



## jotackosta (13 Nov 2014 às 17:03)

Chuva forte e trovoada!


----------



## MSantos (13 Nov 2014 às 17:42)

Boa tarde/noite!

Aqui por Bragança durante a tarde diminuiu a intensidade e frequência da precipitação, o céu manteve-se nublado com abertas e esteve bastante ventoso, por agora o vento parece já ter acalmado.

Neste momento estão 13.9ºC na estação da ESA, veremos o que nos reserva a próxima noite.


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Nov 2014 às 18:14)

boas

que bruta carga de Agua que caiu em Seia as 17h, ate fazia fumo, a estrada parecia um rio acompanhada de um vendaval forte. Se trovejou não dei por ela. 
o dia nem foi assim por ai alem, apenas aguaceiros, não sei se foram fortes. mas o vento em soprado moderado a forte durante todo o dia.
actualmente não chove vento moderado e sigo com 13.7ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Nov 2014 às 18:24)

Toda a manhã e parte da madrugada foram afetadas por chuva moderada a forte e vento moderado a forte. Da parte a chuva diminuiu de intensidade e tem havido períodos de chuva fraca a moderada.

Temp. Atual: 15.5ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Nov 2014 às 18:36)

Chuva moderada a forte agora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Nov 2014 às 18:51)

Chove bem ,vai nos 32.0mm.


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Nov 2014 às 19:22)

Vento forte sem chuva.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Nov 2014 às 20:05)

A ultima hora foi bem regada ,vai nos 41.0mm.


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Nov 2014 às 20:59)

por aqui continua o céu muito nublado, com vento moderado. ainda não choveu desde o diluvio das 17h.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Nov 2014 às 21:15)

Boas,por aqui já passou este mês dos 100.0mm...vai nos 110.0mm,só hoje 46.0mm ,continua o vento e de vez em quando umas pancadas fortes de ,temperatura a descer,vento a rodar para WNW,com 14.9ºC.


----------



## joselamego (13 Nov 2014 às 21:58)

Dia de muita chuva
pluviosidade de 27 mm
temperatura máxima de 15ºC
Atual de 12,6ºC
79% de HR


----------



## MSantos (13 Nov 2014 às 22:47)

Boa noite!

Neste momento cai por aqui uma boa chuvada acompanhada de vento forte, dá gosto ver! 

24.9mm


----------



## panda (13 Nov 2014 às 23:01)

Temperatura 13.8ºC e 86%Hr
P 1006hpa
acumulada 43.2mm


----------



## jotackosta (13 Nov 2014 às 23:12)

Neste momento não chove e a temperatura já vai descendo: *12,8ºC*.


----------



## panda (13 Nov 2014 às 23:55)

Céu nublado
Temperatura 13.4ºC e 86%Hr
acumulada 43.2mm

*Dados de hoje 12.5ºC / 16.5ºC*


----------



## Dematos (14 Nov 2014 às 01:50)

Foi toda a tarde com periodos de chuva forte e alguma trovoada de inicio, o vento nao foi muito! 
Agora, ja' nao chove a 2horas com algumas estrelas, vento nulo!

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## keipha (14 Nov 2014 às 12:48)

Trovoada em carregal do sal.


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Nov 2014 às 13:27)

Está em aproximação uma célula por trás do Caramulo que já se vai fazendo ouvir. Pelas 12:20h passou por aqui alguma trovoada e chuva moderada.


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Nov 2014 às 13:37)

Chuva forte e trovoada.


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Nov 2014 às 13:43)

(Gouveia)

boas
por aqui acabou de cair um aguaceiro de granizo acompanhada de trovoada, só deu 4 trovões mas já foi bem bom sigo com 8.8ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Nov 2014 às 14:20)

Nova célula em aproximação, 12.8ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Nov 2014 às 14:32)

Trovoada dispersa, chuva fraca, 11.9ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Nov 2014 às 14:44)

Chuva forte, 12.4ºC.


----------



## jotackosta (14 Nov 2014 às 18:15)

Dia de bastante chuva com três bombas mesmo aqui por cima em pouco tempo ao inicio da tarde.
Vai arrefecendo de momento: *9,2ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Nov 2014 às 18:35)

Boas,uma bela tarde com sucessivas passagens de ...hoje a rega vai nos 10.0mm,temperatura a descer,com 9.4ºC.

Dados de ontem 13.3ºC / 16.3ºC e uma valente rega...com 46.0mm .


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Nov 2014 às 19:56)

Alguma trovoada há pouco, mas muito distante, chove fraco a moderado.
10.6ºC


----------



## Dematos (14 Nov 2014 às 20:58)

Pequenos mas moderados periodos de chuva durante a tarde!! E parece que assim vai continuar durante a noite!

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Nov 2014 às 21:51)

(Gouveia)
a tarde aqui foi de chuva, depois da trovoada. entretanto parou por volta das 17h e ainda não choveu. o vento parou desde que a trovoada passou. a temperatura cai em flecha, sigo com 6.0ºC


----------



## karkov (14 Nov 2014 às 22:00)

A que cota andará a queda de neve na serra?


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Nov 2014 às 22:14)

Clarões por trás do Caramulo:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Nov 2014 às 22:19)

Boas,de vez em quando uns aguaceiros,céu nublado por nuvens baixas,com 9.3ºC e de vai nos 12.0mm.


----------



## panda (14 Nov 2014 às 22:30)

Boas
Céu nublado,acumulada 11.2mm
Temperatura actual 7.2ºC e 94%Hr
Máxima de hoje *13ºC*


----------



## dahon (14 Nov 2014 às 22:32)

Ouvi agora um trovão em Viseu.


----------



## jotackosta (14 Nov 2014 às 22:33)

Ouvem-se alguns roncos, e pelo radar parece que se aproximam umas células interessantes, ainda vai cantar mais!


----------



## keipha (14 Nov 2014 às 22:36)

Começou a chover à pouco e já se ouviram duas "bombas"... Mr. Neves para que lado foram?


----------



## dahon (14 Nov 2014 às 22:39)

3 bombas para os lados do Caramulo.


----------



## dahon (14 Nov 2014 às 22:44)

Mais uma bomba. Como se costuma dizer,  são poucos mas bons. xD


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Nov 2014 às 22:44)

keipha disse:


> Começou a chover à pouco e já se ouviram duas "bombas"... Mr. Neves para que lado foram?



Eu penso que foi a Sul ou Sudeste. Mas a parte mais ativa da célula não está a passar aqui em cima.Eu ouvi 3 boas bombas, o ecoar do trovão prolongou-se muito.


----------



## keipha (14 Nov 2014 às 22:46)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Eu penso que foi a Sul ou Sudeste.


o primeiro foi forte. Teve de ser perto.


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Nov 2014 às 22:50)

Bom, continua-se a ouvir trovões mas distantes, chove fraco com 9.1ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Nov 2014 às 23:05)

A trovoada desta célula já deu o que tinha a dar, e não perspetiva grande coisa pelo radar.

Temp, Atual :8.8ºc


----------



## jotackosta (14 Nov 2014 às 23:08)

Por aqui ouviu-se um bem prolongado e pelo detector do IPMA foi perto aí da cidade de Viseu, Farminhão...


----------



## jotackosta (14 Nov 2014 às 23:12)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Eu penso que foi a Sul ou Sudeste. Mas a parte mais ativa da célula não está a passar aqui em cima.Eu ouvi 3 boas bombas, o ecoar do trovão prolongou-se muito.



Para os lados de Santa Comba houve ainda alguma actividade, provavelmente foi o mais perto que chegou daí. Pelo que vejo das descargas...uma ali pertinho da freguesia de Tourigo.


----------



## keipha (14 Nov 2014 às 23:20)

jotackosta disse:


> Para os lados de Santa Comba houve ainda alguma actividade, provavelmente foi o mais perto que chegou daí. Pelo que vejo das descargas...uma ali pertinho da freguesia de Tourigo.


Foi na zona de Rio de Milheiro. E foi potente. indica 161 kAmp


----------



## jotackosta (14 Nov 2014 às 23:23)

keipha disse:


> Foi na zona de Rio de Milheiro. E foi potente. indica 161 kAmp


Foi nessa mesmo que reparei! Foi uma boa bomba de facto


----------



## MSantos (14 Nov 2014 às 23:27)

Boa noite!

Dia de aguaceiros em Bragança, que por agora ainda continuam, as temperaturas rondam os 7ºC.


----------



## jotackosta (14 Nov 2014 às 23:47)

Céu estrelado agora ahah

Venha o frio...a descer a temperatura: *7,4ºC*


----------



## Serrano (15 Nov 2014 às 00:41)

Ouviu-se um trovão no Sarzedo cerca da meia noite, numa altura em que chovia bem e o termómetro marcava 5.1°C.


----------



## Dematos (15 Nov 2014 às 00:49)

Mais um forte e breve aguaceiro! 10°!!

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MSantos (15 Nov 2014 às 11:49)

Bom dia!

Em Bragança chove neste momento e está bastante vento, o nosso colega Z13 regista 8.3ºC.


----------



## Serrano (15 Nov 2014 às 12:15)

10.2°C no Sarzedo, com o sol a tentar brilhar entre nuvens.


----------



## Dan (15 Nov 2014 às 12:21)

Manhã de chuva, mais ou menos constante, mais ou menos intensa.  Por agora 7,9ºC e chove com alguma intensidade.


----------



## joselamego (15 Nov 2014 às 12:46)

Manhã de aguaceiros
temperatura atual de 10,1ºC
vento de oeste
81% de HR
pressão a 1011 hpa


----------



## Dematos (15 Nov 2014 às 13:03)

Nuvens/sol! Vento moderado! Acabou de passar bem escuro a norte!

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## panda (15 Nov 2014 às 14:06)

Boas
Céu com algumas abertas e vento moderado
Temperatura 12.4ºC e 71%Hr
acumulada 3.2mm


----------



## karkov (15 Nov 2014 às 14:37)

Pelo caminho de Guimarães até Sanabria, passei por 5º no Alvão com chuva forte, 8° sem chuva em Chaves... por Sanabria a cerca de 1000m a temperatura anda nos 2° com chuva.... um pouco acima do Hotel já se vê neve


----------



## dahon (15 Nov 2014 às 15:02)

Mais um aguaceiro forte por Viseu.
Aliás o dia tem sido todo assim, em regime de aguaceiros fortes acompanhados por vezes por vento forte.


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Nov 2014 às 15:33)

Alguma trovoada pela manhã com chuva muito forte e rajadas de vento moderadas a fortes.
Para já abate-se um aguaceiro moderado com 11.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Nov 2014 às 17:07)

Boas...hoje o dia foi de céu com muitas nuvens,hora faz sol...hora cai aguaceiros ,começa a querer limpar ,com 10.9ºC e 2.0mm.

Dados de ontem 8.4ºC / 15.4ºC e de chegou aos 12.0mm.


----------



## karkov (15 Nov 2014 às 17:14)

Nevava a partir dos 1300m aproximadamente  
estando num hotel a 1100m espero a sorte da noite...


----------



## MSantos (15 Nov 2014 às 17:42)

Boas!

Por agora o céu está bastante mais limpo do que teve ao longo do dia, os aguaceiros parecem ter terminado, pelo menos por agora.

Estão 7.1ºC na estação do Z13.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Nov 2014 às 18:22)

Nova passagem com aguaceiros ...vento fresco de NW .


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Nov 2014 às 21:41)

Boas!

A reportar da minha aldeia no concelho de Chaves...

Céu parcialmente nublado e 6ºC. Não deve descer muito além disto.


----------



## bigfire (15 Nov 2014 às 23:45)

Boas
Por aqui o céu neste momento está muito nublado, por vezes cai um aguaceiro, mas com pouca duração. a temperatura é de 9,4ºC.


----------



## MSantos (16 Nov 2014 às 01:00)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Boas!
> 
> A reportar da minha aldeia no concelho de Chaves...
> 
> Céu parcialmente nublado e 6ºC. Não deve descer muito além disto.



Bem-vindo de novo a Trás-os-Montes! 

Aqui pela Terra Fria por vezes vão caindo uns aguaceiros fracos estão 7ºC.


----------



## StormRic (16 Nov 2014 às 02:30)

Acumulados de Novembro até às 0 horas de hoje. Três estações da serra da Estrela deixaram de registar, Penhas Douradas, Manteigas e Aldiea do Souto.
Mais estações do Interior Norte e Centro na mensagem http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-norte-novembro-2014.7934/page-65#post-457601


----------



## Serrano (16 Nov 2014 às 11:33)

Céu muito nublado no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a registar 10.1°C.


----------



## MSantos (16 Nov 2014 às 11:40)

StormRic disse:


> Acumulados de Novembro até às 0 horas de hoje. Três estações da serra da Estrela deixaram de registar, Penhas Douradas, Manteigas e Aldiea do Souto.
> Mais estações do Interior Norte e Centro na mensagem http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-norte-novembro-2014.7934/page-65#post-457601



Bom trabalho de seguimento, mas... Então e Bragança? esqueces-te sempre de Bragança! 

(E já agora as restantes estações de Trás-os-Montes!)


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Nov 2014 às 11:44)

Bom dia!

MSantos é aqui que sempre me senti, sinto e sentirei em casa... e um dia voltarei de vez! 
Aqui pelo Alto Tâmega e Barroso o dia segue muito nublado mas não chove... Ainda não fui ao centro da aldeia mas oiço de casa o barulho do ribeiro que corre em direção ao Tâmega e parece que corre com força... tem chovido bem.
Nas montanhas aqui à volta as cores do Outono dominam a paisagem... a norte 1080m de altitude a base das nuvens tocam terra de vez em quando, não consigo ver se há neve na zona de A Gudiña, há muito nevoeiro.
A temperatura ronda neste momento os 9ºC, mas o vento sopra moderado o que faz com que a temperatura aparente seja bem inferior... não se dispensa a lareira acesa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Nov 2014 às 12:16)

Boas ...a manhã têm sido para secar...depois de algum nevoeiro logo pela manhã,sol e nuvens ,mas agora está a ficar com mais nuvens e algum vento de WNW,com 14.7ºC.

Dados de ontem 7.5ºC / 14.4ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## bigfire (16 Nov 2014 às 14:54)

Hoje o dia começou com aguaceiros forte, prolongado-se assim até o inicio de tarde e com algum nevoeiro, a temperatura é de 10,4ºC.


----------



## StormRic (16 Nov 2014 às 15:12)

MSantos disse:


> Bom trabalho de seguimento, mas... Então e Bragança? esqueces-te sempre de Bragança!
> 
> (E já agora as restantes estações de Trás-os-Montes!)



Bragança tem o registo de precipitação sem funcionar há semanas: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie.grafica/obsHorariosSup.jsp?selEstacao=575&idEstacao=575

As restantes estações de Trás-os-Montes, como indiquei na mensagem, estão aqui http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-norte-novembro-2014.7934/page-65#post-457601
e algumas tiveram interrupção recente, como Vinhais e Chaves. Tudo o que estiver activo no IPMA sigo sempre, e se mais houvesse melhor seria, não me esqueço de nenhuma.


----------



## StormRic (16 Nov 2014 às 15:17)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> MSantos é aqui que sempre me senti, sinto e sentirei em casa... e um dia voltarei de vez!
> Aqui pelo Alto Tâmega e Barroso o dia segue muito nublado mas não chove... Ainda não fui ao centro da aldeia mas oiço de casa o barulho do ribeiro que corre em direção ao Tâmega e parece que corre com força... tem chovido bem.
> ...



Bela descrição, quase nem precisamos de ver uma foto.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Nov 2014 às 15:20)

Boas,céu muito nublado e algum vento de W,com 13.2ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Nov 2014 às 15:40)

Boas... neste momento morrinha intensa por aqui, a base da núvens nos 850m aproximadamente e a baixar.
A temperatura ronda os 10ºC e o vento amainou bastante.


----------



## Dan (16 Nov 2014 às 15:49)

Por aqui continuam os aguaceiros de chuva fraca. Por agora 9,6ºC e o céu muito cinzento a ameaçar mais chuva.

Esta manhã na Sanábria. Muito vento, aguaceiros de neve e um valor de temperatura ligeiramente acima de 0ºC.


----------



## MSantos (16 Nov 2014 às 15:57)

StormRic disse:


> Bragança tem o registo de precipitação sem funcionar há semanas: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie.grafica/obsHorariosSup.jsp?selEstacao=575&idEstacao=575
> 
> As restantes estações de Trás-os-Montes, como indiquei na mensagem, estão aqui http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-norte-novembro-2014.7934/page-65#post-457601
> e algumas tiveram interrupção recente, como Vinhais e Chaves. Tudo o que estiver activo no IPMA sigo sempre, e se mais houvesse melhor seria, não me esqueço de nenhuma.



Não sabia desse pormenor em relação à estação de Bragança, é pena que assim seja. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Por aqui temos tido um Domingo marcado pelo céu muito nublado e com aguaceiros fracos. Temperaturas entre os 9ºC e os 10ºC nas estações meteorológicas on-line da cidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Nov 2014 às 17:02)

Boas,a fechar o dia ainda com algum sol ,com 12.6ºC.


----------



## Dan (16 Nov 2014 às 18:07)

A chuva continua pela noite. 9ºC e chuva fraca por agora.

Alguns momentos de sol esta manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Nov 2014 às 18:16)

Boas,céu pouco nublado e vento fraco,com 11.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 6.3ºC / 14.7ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Nov 2014 às 18:59)

O dia tem sido fresco e de chuva fraca, como agora. Sigo com 11.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Nov 2014 às 21:57)

Boas...nublado por nuvens inofensivas,temperatura a oscilar pouco...devido há manta de nuvens,com 10.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## MSantos (16 Nov 2014 às 22:04)

Boa noite!

Está bastante vento em Bragança o que aumenta bastante a sensação de frio apesar da temperatura não estar muito baixa, ronda os 9ºC nas estações online.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Nov 2014 às 00:00)

Boa noite!
Neste momento por aqui registo 8.2ºC, a noite segue tranquila, sem chuva e sem vento.
Não espero temperaturas frias nem esta noite nem na restante semana. As geadas já tardam e fazem falta.
Hoje fui com os meus pais dar uma volta a visitar algumas propriedades e uma coisa é certa, os caminhos estão impraticáveis, a água é tanta que os poços estão cheios e a transbordar, só se consegue chegar a muitas terras de tractor ou 4X4.
E vem mais água a caminho.


----------



## StormRic (17 Nov 2014 às 00:05)

Dan disse:


> A chuva continua pela noite. 9ºC e chuva fraca por agora.
> 
> Alguns momentos de sol esta manhã.



Posso pôr esta foto no fundo do ambiente de trabalho?


----------



## karkov (17 Nov 2014 às 13:25)

Dan disse:


> Por aqui continuam os aguaceiros de chuva fraca. Por agora 9,6ºC e o céu muito cinzento a ameaçar mais chuva.
> 
> Esta manhã na Sanábria. Muito vento, aguaceiros de neve e um valor de temperatura ligeiramente acima de 0ºC.



Também lá andei  Passei a noite em San Martin e subi tanto no sábado como no Domingo... O sábado foi muito bom em termos de neve


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Nov 2014 às 15:06)

Boas ...mais um dia para secar ,sol e nuvens e algum vento de NW,com 14.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Nov 2014 às 16:28)

Fim de tarde cheio de sol ...com céu limpo ,com 14.0ºC...bom ambiente ainda na rua .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Nov 2014 às 18:35)

Boas,o fresco já vai aparecendo...céu estrelado  e vento fraco de NW...a mínima desta noite baixou até aos 9.3ºC,não tarda ser batida ,com 10.6ºC.


----------



## Dan (17 Nov 2014 às 19:00)

StormRic disse:


> Posso pôr esta foto no fundo do ambiente de trabalho?



Claro que sim


----------



## panda (17 Nov 2014 às 20:21)

Boas
Tarde de sol e nuvens 
Temperatura actual 8ºC e 86%Hr
Máxima de hoje *17ºC*
acumulada 1.2mm


----------



## joselamego (17 Nov 2014 às 20:35)

Dia com muitas nuvens
temperatura máxima de 11ºC
Atual de 5,8ºC
84% de HR


----------



## MSantos (17 Nov 2014 às 21:07)

Boa noite!

O céu limpo e o vento nulo estão a provocar um grande arrefecimento em Bragança, por aqui temos uns frescos *3.2ºC* a esta hora na estação da ESA.


----------



## bigfire (17 Nov 2014 às 21:15)

Hoje o dia foi muito mais calmo do que ontem, céu pouco nublado, soube bem aproveitar o dia de sol de hoje, vamos ver como vai correr o dia de manhã. A temperatura é de 9,5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Nov 2014 às 21:28)

Boas,céu estrelado e vento fraco de NW...temperatura a descer aos poucos,com 9.0ºC...mínima até ao momento .


----------



## MSantos (17 Nov 2014 às 21:34)

bigfire disse:


> Hoje o dia foi muito mais calmo do que ontem, céu pouco nublado, soube bem aproveitar o dia de sol de hoje, vamos ver como vai correr o dia de manhã. A temperatura é de 9,5ºC.



É estranho ainda teres a temperatura tão elevada, nós aqui em Bragança já estamos com valores da ordem dos 3ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Nov 2014 às 21:35)

Boas noites!
Dia pautado pela nebulosidade mas sem chuva...

Neste momento a temperatura está nos 3.8ºC.


----------



## joselamego (17 Nov 2014 às 21:52)

Aqui em Lamego  a temperatura atual é de 4,8ºC


----------



## jotackosta (17 Nov 2014 às 22:12)

Por aqui *6,8ºC*, céu limpo.


----------



## MSantos (17 Nov 2014 às 22:40)

Vai descendo... 1.8ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Nov 2014 às 22:50)

boas (Gouveia)

la volto eu depois de ter ficado com a conta bloqueada aqui no forum, um obrigado admin que prontamente resolveu o problema. 

por aqui o dia foi de céu muito nublado, com pouco sol. não houve vento . tal como actualmente, pouco mudou, sigo com 5.6ºC


----------



## joselamego (17 Nov 2014 às 22:51)

4,2ºC neste momento


----------



## meko60 (17 Nov 2014 às 22:55)

Friozinho,aí por Lamego!


----------



## joselamego (18 Nov 2014 às 00:08)

meko60 disse:


> Friozinho,aí por Lamego!





Sim, neste momento 3,7ºC


----------



## MSantos (18 Nov 2014 às 00:46)

Boa noite!

A minha estação de referência já vai em 1.3ºC, a temperatura deve continuar a baixar lentamente até começar a entrar a nebulosidade.


----------



## StormRic (18 Nov 2014 às 00:50)

joselamego disse:


> Sim, neste momento 3,7ºC



Será que vai a zero esta noite?


----------



## bigfire (18 Nov 2014 às 01:00)

MSantos disse:


> É estranho ainda teres a temperatura tão elevada, nós aqui em Bragança já estamos com valores da ordem dos 3ºC.


 A serio? Mas é verdade, e meia hora antes de ter postado, estavam 10ºC. Hoje aqui aqueceu bem, ao sol estava bem quentinho.


----------



## MSantos (18 Nov 2014 às 01:46)

Boa madrugada!

Aqui por Bragança depois de uma descida acentuada a temperatura parece ter estabilizado, os valores da mínima não deverão andar longe dos valores já alcançados, pois a temperatura deve começar a subir.

Evolução das temperaturas na estação da ESA:


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (18 Nov 2014 às 04:47)

Boas sigo 5ºc 
A temperatura mais baixa de hoje foi 3.5ºc as 22h


----------



## Dan (18 Nov 2014 às 08:52)

Bom dia.

Céu nublado e 4ºC por agora. Mínima de 2,7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Nov 2014 às 13:20)

Boas,por aqui têm vindo a ser de aumento de nuvens,nuvens baixas a chegar de SW,vento de SSE,com 13.4ºC.

Dados de ontem 8.0ºC / 15.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Nov 2014 às 14:37)

Boas,tudo igual...muito nublado e vento fraco de S,com 12.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Nov 2014 às 15:42)

Boas,já houve momentos de sol meio passado,mas agora voltou a ficar muito nublado...pela radar,as nuvens mais pesadas...já estão a dar há costa .


----------



## panda (18 Nov 2014 às 16:49)

Boas
Céu muito nublado 
Temperatura 11.7ºC e 85%Hr


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Nov 2014 às 17:58)

Boas! Neste momento e segundo o radar já chove aqui perto, de momento por aqui ainda nada.
A máxima por aqui não foi além dos 10.5ºC e neste momento estão 9ºC, na cidade a temperatura foi mais além.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Nov 2014 às 18:32)

Boas...ainda tudo calmo ,céu encoberto  e vento fraco de sw,com 12.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 6.3ºC / 13.5ºC.


----------



## Z13 (18 Nov 2014 às 18:38)

Cá por casa a mínima ficou em *1,6ºC
*
Durante a manhã a nebulosidade manteve as temperaturas baixas, mas a máxima alcançou os *11,3ºC*.

Neste momento estamos com *8,9ºC* à espera da chuvinha...


----------



## MSantos (18 Nov 2014 às 18:46)

Boa noite!

A chuva que já vai afectando as regiões do Litoral ainda não chegou aqui ao Interior, à semelhança do Z13 a estação da ESA também regista 8.9ºC, depois de uma mínima de *1.2ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Nov 2014 às 18:59)

O radar não engana ...já pinga ,com 12.5ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Nov 2014 às 19:18)

Por aqui já pinga desde há meia hora para cá... ja molha.


----------



## joselamego (18 Nov 2014 às 19:34)

Por Lamego também já pinga
temperatura atual de 9,9ºC
Máxima durante o dia de 12ºC
Pressão atmosférica de 1007 hpa
82% de HR


----------



## Célia Salta (18 Nov 2014 às 19:43)

Boas por aqui ja esta a chover


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Nov 2014 às 20:23)

Chove com intensidade moderada pelo Alto Tâmega e Barroso... o clarão da iluminação nocturna da cidade de Chaves desapareceu pelo que o ambiente "cerrou" e isso significa que nos espera uma noite passada por água... adoro estas noites, quando a chuva bate com força no telhado.
Em resumo: Chuva moderada, vento fraco e 8ºC, uma noite de inverno por aqui.


----------



## MSantos (18 Nov 2014 às 20:41)

Boa noite!
Aqui por Bragança a chuva chegou pouco depois das 19h e ainda se mantém, chuva de fraca intensidade mas persistente. 

Acumulado vai até ao momento nos 0.5mm na estação ESA.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Nov 2014 às 21:47)

Boas ...vai caindo mas fraca,vento fraco,com 11.3ºC e de  vai nos 2.0mm.


----------



## joselamego (18 Nov 2014 às 21:56)

Por Lamego chuva e temperatura de 9,3ºC
4,3 mm
90% de HR


----------



## bigfire (18 Nov 2014 às 22:20)

Por aqui a chuva começou a cair, desde ai que ainda não parou, tem caio de forma moderada e se sente uma ligeira brisa de vento. A temperatura é de 10.2ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Nov 2014 às 22:55)

boas (Gouveia) 

por aqui o dia ate foi agradável, com o sol sempre presente ate ao meio da tarde, quando começou a encobrir. praticamente não houve vento. 
Caiu um aguaceiro, caiu durante uns 30 minutos ainda não choveu mais, sigo com 9.5ºC.


----------



## panda (18 Nov 2014 às 23:12)

Por aqui começou a chover ao inicio da noite, já vai nos 6.0mm
Temperatura actual 10.3ºC e 96%Hr
P 1013hpa
Vento fraco de SE

*Dados de hoje 5ºC / 12.4ºC*


----------



## Dematos (19 Nov 2014 às 01:35)

A cair desde as 18h +/-; por vezes moderada! 12°c!

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dematos (19 Nov 2014 às 12:42)

E continua, e vai continuar cair, por vezes com abrandamentos!!

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Nov 2014 às 13:31)

Boa tarde!

Por aqui pingou mas muito pouco durante a manhã... o céu esse esteve e está encoberto, ameaçador, nevoeiro acima dos 850/900m. 
No vale de Chaves e Monterrei onde andei esta manhã não choveu, aqui nas aldeias de montanha, cai morrinha neste momento, aquela que molha, estão 10ºC mas o vento faz com que a sensação seja bem mais desagradável.


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Nov 2014 às 14:15)

Chuva forte neste momento, 13.5ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Nov 2014 às 16:03)

boas  (Gouveia) 

por aqui o dia tem sido de períodos de chuva. hoje ainda não houve vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Nov 2014 às 16:04)

Boas...parece que já parou   por enquanto,foram quase 20h seguidas de ...em modo de fraca a moderada,quando vêm dos lados de Espanha,é em quantidades industriais  de ,por agora parou nos 40.0mm,o vento virou para W e fraco,nublado e sem chuva,temperatura pouco oscilou desde as 0h...só 1.0ºC ,com 11.4ºC.

A de ontem rendeu ainda 7.0mm.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Nov 2014 às 16:37)

Por aqui vai chovendo certinha, sem grande intensidade mas contínua durante toda a tarde, a base da núvens ronda os 900/1000m pelo que acima desta cota há nevoeiro.
Neste momento chuva em geral fraca, vento fraco e o termómetro marca 10.7ºC.


----------



## panda (19 Nov 2014 às 16:47)

Boas
Tem sido um dia de chuva sempre certinha 
Temperatura 11.5ºC e 98%Hr
P 1011hpa
acumulada 32.7mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Nov 2014 às 17:39)

Boas,depois de uma larga pausa na chuva...está de volta.


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Nov 2014 às 18:24)

Chuva forte e algo constante, 12.7ºC.


----------



## jonyyy (19 Nov 2014 às 18:28)

Boas
Dia cerrado por aqui, com muito nevoeiro e chuva moderada, temperatura ainda pouco variou, tem-se mantido entre os 6ºC e os 7ºC mas com tendência a subir..


----------



## ferreira5 (19 Nov 2014 às 18:36)

Dia normal de Outono em Bragança.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Nov 2014 às 18:46)

Já parou de chover,muito nublado,subiu para os 41.0mm,com 12.0ºC.


----------



## panda (19 Nov 2014 às 21:28)

Temperatura a subir ligeiramente, actual 12.7ºC e 96%Hr
acumulada 40.0mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Nov 2014 às 21:48)

Céu nublado,não chove,temperatura a subir,com 13.3ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Nov 2014 às 22:05)

(Gouveia)

continuam os períodos de chuva certinha, praticamente sem vento. a temperatura esta nos 12.2ºC 

extremos: 
8.9ºC mínima
12.5ºC máxima


----------



## joselamego (19 Nov 2014 às 22:49)

Dia de chuva
11 mm de pluviosidade
temperatura máxima de  11ºC
Atual de 11,6ºC
95% de HR


----------



## jotackosta (19 Nov 2014 às 23:39)

Bela rega durante o dia.

De momento não chove e a temperatura vai nos *13ºC*.


----------



## joselamego (19 Nov 2014 às 23:47)

Em Lamego já vai nos 12ºC e já não chove


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Nov 2014 às 00:14)

Boas noites!
Após uma noite chuvosa neste momento não chove... a temperatura é escandalosamente elevada, está nos 11.7ºC e a subir.


----------



## Dematos (20 Nov 2014 às 04:06)

Depois de ter parado a meio da tarde, recomecou no inicio da noite ate' +/- as 21h!! Neste momento tudo calmo, muito nublado!

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Nov 2014 às 08:30)

Boas,céu meio nublado e vento fraco,esta noite não choveu,com 12.5ºC.

Dados de ontem 10.4ºC / 14.9ºC e de ficou nos 41.0mm .


----------



## panda (20 Nov 2014 às 09:33)

Bons dias
Céu nublado e vento fraco
Temperatura 13.9ºC e 81%Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Nov 2014 às 09:50)

Mais nublado e já houve alguns momentos com aguaceiros ,com 13.4ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Nov 2014 às 10:59)

Bom dia ao forum...
Por aqui um bafo monumental, o termómetro tem vindo a subir nas últimas horas e marca neste momento cá em cima 15.8ºC, não me admiraria se no vale em Chaves a estação oficial se aproximar dos 18ºC ou mais.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Nov 2014 às 11:25)

Por aqui acabou de cair um bom aguaceiro do dia a contar ...neste momento chove e faz sol,com 12.7ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Nov 2014 às 12:39)

Por aqui têm estado,com bons momentos de sol  ...sol é quente ,com 15.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Nov 2014 às 14:20)

Nuvens médias,na rua ambiente...muito bom ,com 15.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Nov 2014 às 16:05)

Bom tempo de tarde...já deu para limpar o quintal e jardim,muita folha seca ,uma camada de nuvens mais escuras a vir de sul...nuvens inofensivas ,com 15.6ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Nov 2014 às 16:16)

(Gouveia)

por aqui o dia tem sido de céu geralmente nublado, com o vento a soprar temporariamente forte, com intervalos em que deixa de haver vento por completo. ainda anão choveu hoje. sigo com 15.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Nov 2014 às 18:14)

Céu limpo pela zona,vento fraco,com 14.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 12.0ºC / 16.0ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## panda (20 Nov 2014 às 20:18)

Pelo meio da manhã ainda caiu um aguaceiro que rendeu 3.5mm
A tarde sol e nuvens, vento fraco por vezes moderado com rajadas de 28.8Km/h
Temperatura ainda elevada, actual 15.5ºC e 71%Hr


----------



## meko60 (20 Nov 2014 às 20:23)

Boa temperatura aí pelo Tortosendo!


----------



## joselamego (20 Nov 2014 às 20:24)

Por Lamego ainda caiu um aguaceiro que rendeu 3 mm
temperatura máxima de 14ºC
Atual de 10,7ºC
89% de HR

Atenção que apesar de as temperaturas estarem um pouco altas(sobretudo a máxima) os modelos estão a modelar já alguns dias a possibilidade de instabilidade e muito frio para final do mês..... a acompanhar


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Nov 2014 às 21:49)

Boas...tudo calmo ,céu pouco nublado e vento fraco,com 13.2ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Nov 2014 às 22:25)

(Gouveia)

esta tudo calmo, sem vento céu muito nublado e sigo com 11.4ºC

temperaturas de hoje: 

10.8ºC mínima
19.0ºC máxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Nov 2014 às 08:12)

Boas,nuvens altas e algum sol,vento fraco,com 11.5ºC.


----------



## panda (21 Nov 2014 às 10:28)

Bons dias
Céu parcialmente nublado e algum vento
Temperatura 15.3ºC e 71%Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Nov 2014 às 15:28)

Boas...hoje é para secar ,têm sido de muito sol e porreiro para andar na rua ,nuvens altas e agora um sol meio passado ,e continua agradável para a tarde...mais um passeio ,com 17.8ºC.


----------



## panda (21 Nov 2014 às 16:34)

Depois de sol e nuvens, agora esta a ficar mais nublado
Temperatura actual 16.6ºC e 72%Hr
Máxima de hoje *17.9ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Nov 2014 às 20:11)

Boas,meio nublado e vento fraco...ainda 14.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 11.1ºC / 18.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Nov 2014 às 21:15)

Nublado ...temperatura a descer pouco ,com 14.4ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Nov 2014 às 21:36)

boas (gouveia) 

por aqui o dia foi abafado com o céu nublado por nuvens altas, não ouve vento, o sol esteve sempre presente durante o dia. 
actualmente céu nublado, sem vento e sigo com 13.5ºC 

mínima de 10.8ºC 
máxima de 20.7ºC


----------



## joselamego (21 Nov 2014 às 22:24)

Dia de sol
temperatura máxima de 15ºC
mínima de 9ºC
Atual de 11,3ºC
92% de HR


----------



## panda (21 Nov 2014 às 22:39)

Temperatura actual 14.2ºC e 78%Hr

*Dados de hoje 10.7ºC / 17.9ºC*


----------



## Dan (22 Nov 2014 às 09:42)

Bom dia.

Céu nublado, ainda algum nevoeiro nas áreas mais baixas das cidade e 8,9ºC.


----------



## Dan (22 Nov 2014 às 10:34)

Ainda algum nevoeiro nas áreas mais baixas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Nov 2014 às 11:11)

Boas,muito nublado...já caíram alguns pingos,vento fraco,com 15.2ºC.


----------



## Serrano (22 Nov 2014 às 11:47)

14.2°C no Sarzedo, com céu muito nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Nov 2014 às 12:11)

Continua o céu cinzento e tapado ...sem chuva,com 15.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Nov 2014 às 14:21)

Sol e nuvens altas....ambiente em aquecimento ,com 17.5ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Nov 2014 às 16:04)

Alguns pingos neste momento...ainda uma temperatura toda catita ,com 17.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Nov 2014 às 16:59)

Nublado...a chuva foi-se,com 16.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Nov 2014 às 19:10)

Novamente a ...esta já molha ,com 15.6º...maravilha de temperatura .

Dados de hoje 12.0ºC / 18.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Nov 2014 às 21:45)

Nublado...de momento sem chuva,com 14.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Nov 2014 às 22:34)

ia a meter o bolinhas na garagem...quando cheguei ao pé dele,nem o conhecia ...tinha mudado de cor,de preto passou a café com leite ,esta chuva vêm carregada de poeiras do deserto ,teve que levar um banho há pressão .


----------



## panda (22 Nov 2014 às 22:58)

Boas
Céu nublado e por vezes uns chuviscos
Temperatura 13.3ºC e 92%Hr

*Dados de hoje 11.6ºC / 17.6ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Nov 2014 às 23:41)

boas

esta semana estou por Santa Comba Dão, cheguei ao meio da tarde. 
o tempo esteve muito nublado, com alguma chuva ao longo do dia. 
actualmente está tudo calmo, acabou de cair um aguaceiro, não há vento e sigo com a temperatura um pouco alta nos 14.7ºC


----------



## joselamego (23 Nov 2014 às 00:20)

Dia de alguma chuva e céu nublado
temperatura máxima de 12ºC
Atual de 11,1ºC


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2014 às 00:59)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> ia a meter o bolinhas na garagem...quando cheguei ao pé dele,nem o conhecia ...tinha mudado de cor,de preto passou a café com leite ,esta chuva vêm carregada de poeiras do deserto ,teve que levar um banho há pressão .



A persistência da depressão a sudoeste, encostada a Marrocos, continua a produzir um fluxo de sul que varre alguma poeira do Sahara para a península Ibérica. A previsão estende a concentração em níveis significativos, superiores a 50 microgramas por metro cúbico, até terça-feira de manhã. Ontem previa que segunda-feira já estivessem dissipadas.
Ver mais nesta página:
http://forecast.uoa.gr/LINKS/DUST/dust.php?field=zoomdconc&lan=en


----------



## panda (23 Nov 2014 às 10:19)

Bons dias
Céu nublado e vento fraco
Temperatura 14.2ºC e 85%Hr


----------



## Serrano (23 Nov 2014 às 11:49)

Muitas nuvens no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 13.5°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Nov 2014 às 11:55)

Boas,parte da manhã....já aqueceu,o sol era bem quente tal como ambiente na rua ,neste momento já se encontra novamente muito nublado,temperatura a descer,com 16.4ºC...nunca mais chega o fresco .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Nov 2014 às 12:28)

Já pinga .


----------



## Dematos (23 Nov 2014 às 12:29)

E comecou a chover moderado!

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dahon (23 Nov 2014 às 13:26)

Chove forte por Viseu.


----------



## jotackosta (23 Nov 2014 às 13:43)

Trovoada por aqui!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Nov 2014 às 14:02)

Boas,céu mais aberto ...sem chuva,com 17.0ºC e sol.


----------



## jotackosta (23 Nov 2014 às 14:11)

De momento isto está assim: sol, chuva, arco-iris e trovoada


----------



## panda (23 Nov 2014 às 15:09)

Céu nublado já com algumas abertas
Caiu uma boa pancada as 14h  
 acumulada 11.5mm
Temperatura 14.8ºC e 91%Hr


----------



## Norther (23 Nov 2014 às 16:28)

Muito escuro a sul da Cova da Beira e ja se ouve trovejar


----------



## Norther (23 Nov 2014 às 16:33)




----------



## ferreira5 (23 Nov 2014 às 17:42)

Em Bragança parece que choveu terra em cima dos carros. ..


----------



## Norther (23 Nov 2014 às 17:55)

ferreira5 disse:


> Em Bragança parece que choveu terra em cima dos carros. ..



Não admira, a belas concentrações de poeira por ai


----------



## panda (23 Nov 2014 às 18:03)

Céu escuro e levanto-se um vento de S 
Temperatura a subir ligeiramente, actual 15.2ºC e 87%Hr 
acumulada 13.7mm


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Nov 2014 às 18:17)

Pasmaceira total e está ''quente'' para um céu geralmente limpo.

Temp Atual : 14.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Nov 2014 às 20:32)

Boas,mais uma vez a chuva de hoje,pouca...ficou espelhada no carro,mais uma camada de barro que está lá assente ,nublado e vento fraco,com 15.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 12.8ºC / 17.6ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Nov 2014 às 20:53)

boas (SCDao)

por aqui o dia foi de céu geralmente nublado,com alguns aguaceiros. não houve vento. 
 sigo com com 13.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Nov 2014 às 22:20)

Boas,por aqui nada se mexe ,nem a temperatura se mexe,com 15.1ºC e nublado .


----------



## bigfire (24 Nov 2014 às 00:36)

Por aqui o dia começou com bastante nevoeiro, mas dissipou-se durante a manhã. No inicio da noite ainda caio um aguaceiro, mas nada de mais, agora o ceu está limpo, e a temperatura é de 12ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Nov 2014 às 12:06)

Boas,voltamos ao verão e há manga curta...grande bafo ...o tempo anda como o nosso país ,isto anda tudo trocado ,sol e nuvens,com 17.9ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Nov 2014 às 13:19)

Céu mais limpo pela zona ,temperatura ainda a subir ,com 19.5ºC .


----------



## panda (24 Nov 2014 às 13:36)

Céu parcialmente nublado
Temperatura 17.2ºC e 79%Hr


----------



## panda (24 Nov 2014 às 17:01)

Céu com poucas nuvens. Vento nulo e muita Humidade
Temperatura actual 15.8ºC e 88%Hr
Máxima de hoje *18.9ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Nov 2014 às 18:39)

Boas...uma tarde,que parecia verão ...no horizonte,parece vir mundança de ares ,estamos quase no mês do menino do Jesus,precisamos de frio ,meio nublado e sem vento,com 14.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 13.0ºC / 19.7ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Nov 2014 às 21:26)

boas 
(SCDão)

dia de sol, mas com o céu esbranquiçado, tornando-se nublado a partir do meio da tarde. não houve vento. 
actualmente está tudo calmo, forma-se nevoeiro, sem vento e sigo com 13.8ºC 

extremos: 
12.3ºC  mínima
195ºC máxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Nov 2014 às 22:13)

Céu pouco nublado...sem vento ,e a temperatura com pouca vontade...para descer ,com 13.7ºC.


----------



## joselamego (24 Nov 2014 às 23:33)

Dia com poucas nuvens
máxima de 15ºC
atual de 8,8ºC
93% de HR


----------



## panda (24 Nov 2014 às 23:56)

Temperatura 11.1ºC com 96%Hr, e uma boa orvalhada


----------



## Dan (25 Nov 2014 às 08:50)

Bom dia.

A manhã começou com nevoeiro. Por agora 9,7ºC e esta bruma.


----------



## Z13 (25 Nov 2014 às 11:13)

Aqui pela minha zona a mínima deprimente de *8,4ºC* nem merece tinta azul....

Neste momento estão *12,3ºC*. 

Habituado a usar casacos de inverno, ando baralhado com as decisões a tomar na hora de escolher a roupa para sair de casa...


----------



## MSantos (25 Nov 2014 às 11:41)

Z13 disse:


> Aqui pela minha zona a mínima deprimente de *8,4ºC* nem merece tinta azul....
> 
> Neste momento estão *12,3ºC*.
> 
> Habituado a usar casacos de inverno, ando baralhado com as decisões a tomar na hora de escolher a roupa para sair de casa...



Ele ( o frio) há-de chegar! Pena eu já não estar aí para o sentir...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Nov 2014 às 15:37)

Boas,por aqui continua a calma total ...nevoeiro logo pela manhã,depois apareceu o sol,enquanto durou...bem quente,desde o meio da manhã que ficou nublado e continua ,com 14.5ºC e algum vento de W,hoje o ar já se sente mais fresco,venha lá o fresco .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Nov 2014 às 16:13)

Novamente com sol,ao fim de alguma horas de andar escondido...é para acabar o dia,com 14.7ºC.


----------



## panda (25 Nov 2014 às 16:35)

Boas 
Tarde de sol e nuvens 
Temperatura actual 14.7ºC e 74%Hr
Máxima de hoje *17.2ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Nov 2014 às 17:18)

Hoje já se vê a temperatura a descer ...finalmente ,com 12.8ºC e céu limpo pela zona .


----------



## jotackosta (25 Nov 2014 às 18:40)

Manhã com céu muito nublado e chuvisco. A tarde foi marcada por algumas abertas.
De momento algum vento e temperatura nos *11,3ºC*.
Pressão atmosférica a descer e aproxima-se precipitação a Oeste.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Nov 2014 às 18:54)

Boas,já vai correndo alguma aragem fresca  ...já tinha saudades,com 11.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Nov 2014 às 21:32)

Boas,céu limpo e já com vento fresco de WNW,com 9.9ºC...até que enfim.


----------



## joselamego (25 Nov 2014 às 22:41)

Máxima de 13ºC
Dia com algumas nuvens e sol
Temperatura atual de 6,8ºC
85% de HR


----------



## StormRic (25 Nov 2014 às 23:37)

Z13 disse:


> Aqui pela minha zona a mínima deprimente de *8,4ºC* nem merece tinta azul....
> 
> Neste momento estão *12,3ºC*.
> 
> Habituado a usar casacos de inverno, ando baralhado com as decisões a tomar na hora de escolher a roupa para sair de casa...



 e dois! Mas aqui pela razão contrária.


----------



## joselamego (25 Nov 2014 às 23:52)

Neste momento 5,7ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Nov 2014 às 23:58)

boas  
(S.C.Dão)

o dia foi de céu nublado sem vento. 

actualmente o céu está encoberto, sem vento e sigo com 10.4ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Nov 2014 às 00:27)

Céu geralmente limpo, 8.3ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Nov 2014 às 01:59)

Nevoeiro, 7.4ºC.


----------



## panda (26 Nov 2014 às 09:47)

Bons dias
Céu nublado
Temperatura 6.3ºC e 98%Hr


----------



## Z13 (26 Nov 2014 às 10:17)

Bom dia!

Por Bragança continua o ram-ram das temperaturas amenas e da humidade excessiva....  

Céu muito nublado, mínima de *6,3ºC.
*
Neste momento *8,2ºC* e *98%* de HR...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Nov 2014 às 13:15)

Boas,parece que já chegou o fresco ,a manhã foi de muito nevoeiro...bastante fechado ,céu muito nublado e vento fraco,com 10.3ºC.

Dados de ontem 8.5ºC / 16.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Nov 2014 às 13:44)

Já ...mas deve ser de pouca duração .


----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Nov 2014 às 14:09)

Bom isto agora ao nível de instabilidade parece que todos os caminhos vão dar a Sul nos próximos tempos.

Céu geralmente nublado, 15.1ºC e mínima de 7.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Nov 2014 às 14:12)

Sol a 100%...hoje ainda não tinha aparecido ,a ,só deu para molhar a estrada ,com 11.0ºC.


----------



## Dematos (26 Nov 2014 às 14:38)

Muito nevoeiro de manha, aqui 1 pouco alto; mas todo o caminho, ir e vir, a C. Branco foi feito com muito nevoeiro! Abriu ao meio dia com pequenas abertas e caindo umas pingas suficientes para molhar o chao!! 

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## panda (26 Nov 2014 às 14:41)

Continuação de céu nublado e já chuviscou. Vento fraco
Temperatura actual 9.1ºC e 93%Hr  
P 1009hpa


----------



## Dematos (26 Nov 2014 às 16:00)

Muito nublado! Vento nulo! Neste momento perto de comecar a cair vindo de sudoeste!

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dematos (26 Nov 2014 às 16:14)

Ja' cai! Ceu liso a sudoeste, vai-se fechando com agua!

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Nov 2014 às 16:17)

Depois de algumas abertas...novamente muito nublado,a vir escuro de SSW,vento fraco,com 11.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Nov 2014 às 16:48)

Mais uns tantos aguaceiros a molhar a estrada,estes,levei com eles nas costas...a passear o quatro patas pelo bairro,o baixinho,continua escuro a sul,com 11.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Nov 2014 às 21:08)

Boas,parece que já temos o fórum de volta ,os aguaceiros por aqui já algum tempo,com 9.9ºC e 1.0mm.

Dados de hoje 5.9ºC / 11.9ºC.


----------



## joselamego (26 Nov 2014 às 22:01)

Por Lamego dia nublado mas sem chuva
temperatura máxima de 9ºC
Atual de 6,7ºC
88% de HR


----------



## Dematos (26 Nov 2014 às 22:15)

Uma hora e tal de chuva (19h/20h20) e parou! Nublado, vento fraco!

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Nov 2014 às 22:32)

Nublado,alguns pingos,com 9.6ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## Dematos (26 Nov 2014 às 23:16)

Comecou neste momento a cair novamente! Pingos grossos!

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## panda (26 Nov 2014 às 23:53)

Céu nublado por vezes caiem uns pingos. Vento fraco de SSE
Temperatura 10.2ºC e 80%Hr
P 1008hpa

*Dados de hoje 5.7ºC / 10.4ºC*


----------



## Z13 (27 Nov 2014 às 10:06)

Bom dia, 
por Bragança a mínima foi de *3,1ºC*.
Neste momento registo *6,7ºC* e céu muito nublado. Sem precipitação por agora!


----------



## panda (27 Nov 2014 às 11:24)

Bons dias
Céu nublado com algumas abertas
De noite ainda choveu 4.0mm
Temperatura 11.1ºC e 92%Hr
P 998hpa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Nov 2014 às 12:58)

Boas,esta noite ainda choveu bem ,ficou-se pelos 11.0mm,céu nublado,pressão a descer,com 12.2ºC.

A de ontem ficou-se pelos 2.0mm.


----------



## Z13 (27 Nov 2014 às 15:44)

Por Bragança começa a pingar e o vento já levanta as centenas de folhas espalhadas pelo chão nos últimos dias... 

A pressão atmosférica está nitidamente em queda.... *990hPa*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Nov 2014 às 17:25)

Boas...ainda tudo calmo ,nublado e algumas nuvens mais cinzentas escuras...pressão em baixa com 991hpa,lá fora marca 11.3ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Nov 2014 às 17:44)

boas

por Santa Comba foi um dia de céu muito nublado com algumas abertas da parte da manha. não choveu. 

Actualmente estou de volta a Gouveia, onde está tudo calmo, sem vento e com uns amenos 14.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Nov 2014 às 21:37)

Boas,por aqui,o que anda mais agitado...ainda é só o vento ,nuvens baixas a virem de sul em alta velocidade ,pressão a baixar,vai nos 988.0hpa,com 10.1ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Nov 2014 às 22:01)

(gouveia) 

por aqui levantou-se vento desde as 20h que sopra fraco a moderado, sem chuva e sigo com 10.4ºC


----------



## jotackosta (27 Nov 2014 às 22:06)

Tudo calmo por aqui, temperatura nos *9,8ºC*.


----------



## joselamego (27 Nov 2014 às 22:10)

Por Lamego o vento começa a soprar mais forte e a pressão a descer, 981 hpa
vento de SE
82% de HR
Temperatura atual de 8,9ºC


----------



## jotackosta (27 Nov 2014 às 22:22)

Começa a pingar, pingas grossas!


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Nov 2014 às 22:25)

(Gouveia)
intensificou-se o vento. sopra agora forte com rajadas bem potentes.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Nov 2014 às 22:32)

Já chegou a ,vento aumentar,pressão a baixar,vai nos 986.0hpa,com 10.2ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Nov 2014 às 22:35)

Para já nada de especial, vento fraco e chuva fraca, 11.2ºC.


----------



## jotackosta (27 Nov 2014 às 22:47)

E eis que...sobe a temperatura:*10ºC*


----------



## panda (27 Nov 2014 às 23:19)

Chuva fraca e vento fraco
Temperatura 9ºC e 97%Hr
Máxima de hoje *11.4ºC* 
*P 984hpa
*
acumulada 8.2mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Nov 2014 às 23:31)

Agora já vai com alguma intensidade,o vento continua moderado,a pressão nos 985.0hpa,com 9.9ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Nov 2014 às 23:37)

(Gouveia)
o vento abrandou, estando agora fraco a moderado. temperatura estagnada nos 10.4ºC ainda não choveu.


----------



## jotackosta (27 Nov 2014 às 23:55)

Vento na ordem dos 17km/h por aqui.
Chuva fraca. *10,4ºC*.


----------



## JCARL (28 Nov 2014 às 00:14)

Por Vila velha de Ródão, até agora tudo calmo
Não há praticamente vento, e chove calmamente.
Dados actuais:
Pressão: 986 hPa
Temperatura actual: 12,2 º
Precipitação de ontem: 5,9 mm
Precipitação registada de 01/09/2014: 315,7 mm


----------



## JCARL (28 Nov 2014 às 00:17)

Desculpem queria dizer:
Precipitação registada desde 01/09/2014: 315,7 mm


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Nov 2014 às 00:20)

A temperatura iniciou um processo de descida lento estando agora em 10.3ºC. O vento continua fraco e a chuva passou a ser algo mais robusta, mas longe de ser chuva moderada.


----------



## JCARL (28 Nov 2014 às 00:29)

Aqui a temperatura também está a descer muito lentamente, estava à pouco (10 minutos) nos 12,2ºC e agora está nos 12,0ºC.
O sensor da pressão continua a indicar um abaixamento da mesma, embora se mantenha nos 986 hPa.
Vamos ver o que dá a noite.
Estou curioso


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Nov 2014 às 00:51)

Parece que estamos a apanhar com os restos da frente

10.1ºC e chove sem anormalidades, vento fraco.


----------



## Dematos (28 Nov 2014 às 01:14)

A cair bem desde as 22h e qualquer coisa! Vento moderado! 11.°C!

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Nov 2014 às 01:23)

Primeira chuva moderada do dia, 9.9ºC, vento fraco.


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Nov 2014 às 01:54)

Chuva moderada e subida gradual da temperatura, passou de 9.9ºc a 10.3ºC.
Vento fraco.


----------



## Dematos (28 Nov 2014 às 02:52)

E continua! Vento fraco!

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AnDré (28 Nov 2014 às 08:40)

*42,1mm* na EMA de Manteigas. Parece que alguém foi desentupir o pluviometro da estação, e a água acumulada caiu toda de uma vez. 

P.Douradas com 0,1ºC e 0mm de precipitação. Já deve ter neve.

Na Torre, a neve abunda!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Nov 2014 às 13:29)

Boas,muita chuvinha esta noite ...parece que agora vamos ficar sem ela durante uns dias ,sol e nuvens,com 12.6ºC e de ...ficou nos 23.0mm.

Dados de ontem 9.3ºC / 13.0ºC e de ficou nos 14.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Nov 2014 às 14:18)

Sol e nuvens...algumas bem negras ,a rondar a zona ,a pressão esta noite baixou até aos 978hpa...é obra ,com 12.1º...e agora neste momento faz sol e chove.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Nov 2014 às 17:29)

Boas,céu quase limpo,quase sem vento ,temperatura a descer...hoje baixou até aos 8.1ºC,vai ser ultrapassada ,com 9.7ºC.


----------



## panda (28 Nov 2014 às 17:44)

Boas
Céu parcialmente nublado
Temperatura 9ºC e 87%Hr
P 988hpa
acumulada 28.7mm


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Nov 2014 às 18:12)

boas

(Gouveia)
por aqui a madrugada foi de chuva intensa, mas praticamente sem vento. de manha a encosta da serra estava coberta de neve la para os 1200-1500m, mas acabou por derreter logo quando apareceu o sol que esteve sempre presente ao longo do dia.

actualmente está a encobrir, não há vento e sigo com 8.0ºC

extremos:
5.4ºC mínima
16.1ºC máxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Nov 2014 às 18:58)

Céu meio nublado,a não ajudar a descer a temperatura,com 9.4ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Nov 2014 às 19:31)

E tudo o Sul e Litoral centro levaram, ou quase tudo. Vento nem vê-lo e a chuva não passou de moderada.
Para já a temperatura vai em 8.5ºc


----------



## jotackosta (28 Nov 2014 às 19:48)

Céu pouco nublado por aqui e frio!

De momento *7,3ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Nov 2014 às 20:11)

Céu limpo e vento fraco,com 8.8ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Nov 2014 às 20:48)

céu praticamente limpo, com algum nevoeiro no topo da serra. sigo com a temperatura a cair para os 5.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Nov 2014 às 21:18)

Céu estrelado e uma ligeira brisa,com 8.5ºC.


----------



## Z13 (28 Nov 2014 às 23:06)

Por Bragança 2,3ºC e a descer! Parece que o frio anda por perto! Finalmente!


----------



## Dematos (29 Nov 2014 às 01:25)

Ceu limpo! Vento fraco! 9.°!

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Z13 (29 Nov 2014 às 08:11)

Bom, ainda não foi desta que chegamos aos negativos... Mínima de 1,7ºC

Temos agora uma semana boa em perspectiva!


----------



## Dan (29 Nov 2014 às 11:00)

Tal como referiu o Z13, a manhã de hoje não arrefeceu como é suposto nesta altura do ano, mas esperamos que o Inverno não esteja longe.

Por enquanto apenas a paisagem a sugerir um tempo mais frio.

Esta manhã, uma ligeira nevada nas montanhas aqui a norte.






Por agora céu nublado e 7,5ºC.


----------



## Serrano (29 Nov 2014 às 12:15)

9.2°C no Sarzedo, com o sol a brilhar.


----------



## jotackosta (29 Nov 2014 às 16:20)

Manhã de sol que foi desaparecendo com o decorrer da tarde.
De momento céu muito nublado, cinzento e vento fraco.
Temperatura:*13,2ºC*


----------



## panda (29 Nov 2014 às 18:19)

Boas. Na torre máxima rajada de vento *161Km/h* 
Dia de sol e nuvens, neste momento céu nublado e vento fraco
Temperatura actual 12.9ºC e 73%Hr
P 997hpa

*Dados de hoje 4.5ºC / 13.7ºC*


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Nov 2014 às 18:21)

Mínima de 5.6ºC. A tarde de hoje foi marcada por alguma nebulosidade que de resto tem conservado a temperatura. Temp. Atual: 13ºC
Pôr do Sol, hoje:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Nov 2014 às 18:41)

Boas ...é verdade está a chover,com 11.8ºC.

Dados de ontem 7.9ºC / 13.7ºC e de chegou aos 23.0mm.


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Nov 2014 às 18:47)

Boas
(gouveia)
Por aqui o dia foi de sol praticamente não houve vento. Começou a encobrir depois do meio da tarde.
atualmente chove fraco desde as 18 não ha vento e sigo com 9.8 graus.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Nov 2014 às 19:32)

Continua a e certinha ...lá fora está com 10.9ºC e 1.0mm  de .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Nov 2014 às 20:34)

Ainda se arranjaram mais 2.0mm ,ainda nublado e alguns pingos ,com 10.8ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Nov 2014 às 21:19)

Mais um registo algo divergente de temperaturas:
12.1ºC - Estação La Crosse _Technology WS 9251 (sensor virado a Oeste)_
12.8ºC - Termómetro Auriol (instalado junto ao transmissor da estação/sonda virada a Oeste)
13.0ºC - Termómetro Auriol (sonda virada a Este)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Nov 2014 às 21:28)

Nublado e sem chuva,algum vento de N,com 11.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.0ºC / 15.4ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Nov 2014 às 23:00)

por aqui a chuva já parou há algum tempo. não há vento e a temperatura subiu para o 10.1ºC 

extremos: 

4.4ºC mínima
12.8ºC máxima


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Nov 2014 às 00:03)

Hoje durante a tarde esteve assim na torre da serra da Estrela com 1ºC e vento muito forte.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Nov 2014 às 10:44)

Bom dia .

Por aqui em forma de aguaceiros,com 13.0ºC e muito nublado.


----------



## Serrano (30 Nov 2014 às 12:10)

Céu muito nublado no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 13.2°C.


----------



## jotackosta (30 Nov 2014 às 12:30)

Céu muito nublado e algum vento
Temperatura nos *15,1ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Nov 2014 às 13:54)

Boas ....os aguaceiros continuam ,com 14.1ºC.


----------



## jotackosta (30 Nov 2014 às 14:04)

Não chove mas está uma bela de uma ventania!!
*15,2ºC*


----------



## panda (30 Nov 2014 às 14:48)

Boas
Noite com muito vento e ainda continua, com rajadas de 42.5Km/h 
Céu a começar a limpar 
Temperatura actual 14.7ºC e 71%Hr
P 1004hpa


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Nov 2014 às 15:54)

boas
(Gouveia)

por aqui o dia tem sido de alguns aguaceiros fracos, com vento fraco a moderado que se levantou ao inicio da tarde, neste momento estão 13.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Nov 2014 às 16:58)

Boas,por aqui...o mês vai terminar com céu limpo ,e foi bem produtiva em ...termino com 215.0mm,muito bom ...cá para o interior ...nada mau ,com 13.9ºC e vento fraco de N.


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Nov 2014 às 17:51)

Nada de chuva por aqui. A mínima foi 9.7ºC e de momento estão 14.2ºC, com céu pouco nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Nov 2014 às 17:56)

Céu limpo e vento de N...a temperatura com pouca vontade para descer,com 13.6ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Nov 2014 às 19:02)

Céu praticamente limpo, 12.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Nov 2014 às 20:24)

Com este vento de N...a temperatura nem desce ,com 13.7ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Nov 2014 às 20:25)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Com este vento de N...a temperatura nem desce ,com 13.7ºC.



Exatamente a mesma coisa por aqui, e já vai 13.8ºC.


----------



## panda (30 Nov 2014 às 20:32)

O vento tinha dado uma trégua e a temperatura começou a descer. Mas agora começou a fazer vento outra vez e a temperatura a subir  actual 15.8ºC e 63%Hr
Vento de SE


----------



## jotackosta (30 Nov 2014 às 20:35)

Já sem vento vai arrefecendo...*12,4ºC*.


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Nov 2014 às 20:57)

(Gouveia)
por aqui está tudo calmo, agora sem vento céu pouco nublado e sigo com 10.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Nov 2014 às 21:04)

Temperatura a subir ,com 14.2ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Nov 2014 às 21:12)

O vento meteu o pé no travão e a temperatura voltou a descer, 11.9ºC, algumas nuvens altas também.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Nov 2014 às 21:47)

O vento aumentou de intensidade e a temperatura vai subindo,com 14.8ºC .


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Dez 2014 às 03:34)

Céu limpo, vento fraco, 7.8ºC.


----------

